# It's Official....Introducing..



## donaken

The new "DonaKen"..... 2015 72' Tribute....She is absolutely gorgeous!! 
We have alot of work ahead of us to have her in the water by Oct...I will post pics as we progress....spent the day picking out finishes, fixtures, linens, all soft goods, electronics, A/V equip, tower, appliances etc, etc, etc...what a great group of guys to work with at Tribute! Stay tuned....

Ken


----------



## Cody989

Congrats can't wait to see the pics of her as she goes!


----------



## whos your daddy

Congrats! Great looking boat!!


----------



## Hydrocat

Congrats bud- she is looking fine!


----------



## AirbornXpress

She's beautiful, it will be great watching the finishing touches. But ya better hurry cause I'm ready to go fishin and Chillin.


----------



## donaken

Thanks....headed out the door to find the perfect slabs of stone for all the counter surfaces....


----------



## BNETT

WOW


----------



## Hunter

She's a beaut! Congrats.


----------



## banditjt7

What a battle ship! Congrats


----------



## offshorebound

Congrats! Thats a fine sporty!!!


----------



## snapperlicious

Congrats!


----------



## Mustake

Looks good Ken. Call me if I can help in any way.


----------



## mredman1

*72-footer*

Are you hiring?

Mike


----------



## jamisjockey

Holy balls that right there is a battle wagon!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Very nice -- Congrats


----------



## Snapperslapper22

Nice!!!!


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

Wow nice


----------



## msdt-99517

Sweet mother....


----------



## kinja

Ken, I've fished a '75 Tribute and its a heck of a nice boat. The cockpit ac will blow your ears forward and the engine room blowers lifted the deck hatches it moved so much air. They really do a nice job at Tribute.


----------



## Fin-Atic

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## elgatogus

Very impressive!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Congrats on such a sweet ride!

Jim


----------



## DirtKat

Congrats!! Can't wait to see her in Tx.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Big congrats


----------



## trapper67

WOW.........congrats !!!!


----------



## hilton

Congrats on your new boat - Nice!


----------



## Savage Rods

Very nice Ken, congrats, one sweet ride


----------



## bmtsupra

B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!! Very nice


----------



## Kingfisher10

Only costs a little more to go first class


----------



## Dozer

That's an upgrade, nice boat


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Awesome sled Ken!


----------



## Charlietunakiller

WOW!!! Very nice!!!
That's a lot of $$$$$$$$
:cheers:


----------



## coastman

Awesome boat, congrats!


----------



## Yams

holy ****. That is one sweet ride.

Congratulations Ken. Hell of a boat.


----------



## Capt500

O.M.G. Going to the doctor later to have my jaw reset...it just hit the desk pretty hard. That is the boat dreams are made of- congrats! :cheers:


----------



## D.L.

Daaammmmnnn! Fine boat....


----------



## jhbarc

Absolutely beautiful. I know you have seen these but for those who have not
http://tributeboats.com/Home/Gallery/Pages/NEW_Tribute_72.html


----------



## nelson6500

looking Ken can't wait for more pics


----------



## Kenner21

Those boats aren't just boats they're floating pieces of art, congrats.


----------



## sea sick

Very nice, Congratulations... Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## El Carnicero

Wow!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hammer07

That's SICK! Can't wait to see some of the finish out pix! Congrats!


----------



## donaken

*Wow...*

Thank you for all the comments everyone....been a whirlwind couple of days..
Flight was cancelled, so stuck in W Palm another day..ugh :wink:
Heres a couple of pics of the salon and a few pics of the chosen finishes..


----------



## rsparker67

Muy bueno!


----------



## donaken

Galley...


----------



## donaken

Salon aft...


----------



## donaken

Chose the darker distressed leather for the dinette and my he-man recliner w nail heads accents for the salon...the light leather will cover the salon sofa and the woven leather will be the inserts for the lambricans....(window accents)


----------



## donaken

Another pic of sofa, dinette and recliner fabric w salon wall paper...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

That thing is so sick. Congrats. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## donaken

The fabric will be the mezz seating w the ribbing the distressed leather....going to reverse the pattern for all the bridge cushions...(fabric will be the ribbing)
Also the arm rests and the back rest of the Release Trilion fighting chair will be done in the distressed leather...


----------



## donaken

This is the granite....didn't take long, it reach out and grabbed me...it's fine....it has a 3D effect...hard to explain...pocked full of quartz crystals..very very cool!!
It will go thru out the boat...


----------



## donaken

Close up...


----------



## jamisjockey

**** dude that's gonna be nicer than my house!

Living the dream, man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

One more....coolest!


----------



## donaken

Going to be a long few months....thanks for checking it out! Will post pics of the tower drawings we designed, along with the electronics package tomorrow...time for a couple stiff refreshments...


----------



## bjd76

Congratulations! Very nice.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

What kind of power Ken? Generators? Fuel capacity? Outriggers? Give us some mechanical and fishability details! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## DRILHER

That is one awesome boat. Hope you let me look around it sometime. Congrats to you and Donna


----------



## WildCard07

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Mustake

Looks like you're having fun buddy.


----------



## spotsndots

Beautiful ride. Congrats!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuff05

Congrats! what a beaut!


----------



## Schadedtree

Tell dennis to take her off of yachtworld . Ha sold sold sold!! Georgous machine.how oes she compete head to head w a spencer (as if I was in the market)


----------



## donaken

*Update...*

Sorry for the holdup...after flight cancellations and getting in late, I awoke to a phone call my mom was being transported to the hospital....she's better now and back home resting.....have been grinding over a lot of decisions to make regarding the Tribute, one of which is to put a tower on her or not...have gone thru drawings of a 8, 6, 5 and 4 step...closer to a marlin tower the better, but the 4 step just looked way out of balance...the pic below is a 6 step that we have slimmed down to a 5 step...looks great, but really necessary? If the passion was sailfish and white marlin, I realize the advantage, but my intent for the boat is marlin fishin w a few release tourn that include sails and whites...can't really justify the weight, maintenance and expense for such a small % of our fishing...
Still grinding tho....


----------



## donaken

*Other...*

The other option, a nice clean hardtop.....


----------



## donaken

*Electronics...*

Grinding over this too....leaning on a complete Garmin package, friend reminded me the older Garmin radars were noisy, seems they have gone to a sealed gearbox w non metallic gearing w good reviews on the xHD series...seems Furuno still has a commanding lead in radar tech, Garmin is front runner in mapping and lowrance/simrad hold top billing in sonar...not that you couldn't mix it up and have one of each, but honestly I'm not a bottom fisherman and I rarely look outside 20/30 miles on the radar and I think the 12kw (Garmin) over the 25kw (Furuno) would be sufficient...told them as long as I could get Roffs, Hilton's and bouyweather on a bridge screen I would be content....the guys at Tribute are rockn and rollin ordering everything needed to finish her out....will keep you up to date as things progress.....thanks for the comments!


----------



## donaken

*Hardtop....*

Oh yea....leaning on the inverted drop down....have not seen this before, until now....I like it! But would prefer my a/p to be mounted at the helm....


----------



## donaken

Tower or not....plan to have the underside of the hardtop done w a mat finish, the inverted drop down, teaser box w sliding door w 2 Miya Epoch US9 Super 24volt, Rupp "Triple" Spreader tourn 42'-44' ( Big Rigs), Rupp Hyraulic " Hydroriggers", shotgun and over head handrail plus a few more add-ons....
From Release Marine we have chose the Trillion series, fighting chair, helm chairs, along w dinette and salon tables....they are also throwing in a 6 rod rocket launcher...


----------



## donaken

Helm chairs....


----------



## donaken

Barstools...considering a swinging offset made of teak for the base instead of the brushed ss w foot ring....the foot rest would be built into the woodwork....very cool!


----------



## donaken

Considering this as our dinette...


----------



## donaken

And this as a salon table....


----------



## donaken

And the launcher....


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

my .02

not digging the salon table- -needs to be darker -- can they make a duplicate or a reverse of the dinette? -- boat looks a little naked without the small tower -- I know its a hassle but better to get it now then later --


----------



## saltwater4life

Almost if not more work than building a house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

Matt...I agree...pic of the salon table is more reference to the drop downs...maple def not workin...will be teak or teak mahog...am 50/50 on the tower, may regret not doing it...worse case, small amount of decommissioning, remove hardtop, install new uprights and wahla.....50k more to have upfront, 70k after the fact....diff would be a couple fill ups tho :/


----------



## freespool

The tower is always good for cleaning stuff and fixing stuff.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## donaken

saltwater4life said:


> Almost if not more work than building a house!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alot like building a house....would be tough to do alone from the ground up, most folks in this position have a seasoned skipper w contacts to help w decisions....I'm just winging it, doing research and leaning on the advice from the guys at Tribute...


----------



## donaken

freespool said:


> The tower is always good for cleaning stuff and fixing stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> John...are you referring to more maint vs advantages?


----------



## freespool

Just spent a lot of time in towers to fix controls or why an engine won't start. With everything net worked now and the tower stuff being out in the weather it leads to weird faults on our end. They do look good on most boats if you keep them waxed up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## donaken

freespool said:


> Just spent a lot of time in towers to fix controls or why an engine won't start. With everything net worked now and the tower stuff being out in the weather it leads to weird faults on our end. They do look good on most boats if you keep them waxed up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks for your input....diplomacy aside, I think we are on the same page...


----------



## donaken

Ok... Got the brisket off the fire and in a holding pattern...here's a few pics of the engine room...as Roy Merritt told Rich " You got two things cornered, your bottom and your engine room" I agree with one, will let you know about the other....(like I'm going to second guess either of the two)....here's a few pics of her engine room....and pump room...only thing missing is a Willy Vac...soon resolved....easy 30" between raw water and refrigeration...


----------



## donaken

Star aft.....first was port outboard..


----------



## donaken

Star forward aft....base plate is for the ice chipper...


----------



## donaken

Cockpit entry....not sure bout y'all but the gal in the red shirt on the right regarding the dating site...slowin my progress


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Sexy -- very roomy -- it Air conditioned as well?


----------



## donaken

The pump room....always thought they were talkin about the master stateroom :/ ....


----------



## donaken

Another...starboard


----------



## donaken

Portside pump room....water maker will go on the lower step, membranes will be mounted on the aft bulkhead...


----------



## donaken

Pump room down...cool thing...pump room a/c'd w access thru the galley floor..


----------



## donaken

Here's the lay out Rich is working on incorporating MY recliner....currently drawn w a 60" TV .. Probly scale it back to a 55"...


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Sexy -- very roomy -- it Air conditioned as well?


Can be...just need to open the pump room door and turn it down....


----------



## jamisjockey

Keep the pics coming so the rest of us can live vicariously!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Go with the 55 the 60 would be gauche lol also are you gonna want to sit with your head turned like that to stare at the tube? Some like it -- some don't just saying-- set it up in your hotel room like that before you hammer it hard. IF its a "I can live with it, see if they have another option -- if its a I love it or I do that now-- cool you in tall cotton. Whats on the other side of the boat? Can you make a cabinet with a disappearing tv -- you would be able to see it better from your chair and the coucnh in the salon --but you will need to get the 60"


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Go with the 55 the 60 would be gauche lol also are you gonna want to sit with your head turned like that to stare at the tube? Some like it -- some don't just saying-- set it up in your hotel room like that before you hammer it hard. IF its a "I can live with it, see if they have another option -- if its a I love it or I do that now-- cool you in tall cotton. Whats on the other side of the boat? Can you make a cabinet with a disappearing tv -- you would be able to see it better from your chair and the coucnh in the salon --but you will need to get the 60"


.Matt..actually the tv is on a lift system, drops down behind some trick woodwork...originally the idea was for a barrel chair that swivels..using an ottoman...really, I could care less about the tv, unless we are replaying fishin videos lol...Wanted a spot to plop my butt and stretch my back on long runs and still be close to the door....the opposite side is a huge "u" shaped sofa that will sit 8... Or sleep 3  or 5 kids, but I don't see that happening....was suggested opposing sofas w a 2nd love seat facing aft to watch the spread but, was afraid I'd find myself alone in the cockpit..lol....


----------



## fishNwithfish

oh my god! super gorgeous sled man!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

/cool -- no prob. Saw the drawing and was thinking of a diff kind of chair. If you cared about the tube, and wanted to keep it the same then I was gonna suggest
you move it aft a couple of feet to that dead spot behind the couch? It would get it away from that chair a little and it doesn't change the view from the couch on the other side? Just a thought. Its really gonna be nice. Heck I am just spending your $ anyway.


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> /cool -- no prob. Saw the drawing and was thinking of a diff kind of chair. If you cared about the tube, and wanted to keep it the same then I was gonna suggest
> you move it aft a couple of feet to that dead spot behind the couch? It would get it away from that chair a little and it doesn't change the view from the couch on the other side? Just a thought. Its really gonna be nice. Heck I am just spending your $ anyway.


Not sure of the dead space ur referring to...the pic shows to the left the edge of the dinette, bar w stools, tv cabinet along wall and the recliner...here's a cut n paste we did considering straightening the chair...the chair will have a built in look w woodwork on both sides...keep thinkin, nice to have someone to bounce things off of...nothing's in stone....keep spending


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

I was suggesting -- the dead space to the left of the tv's most aft end I assume that is thr bar stool counter -- move the tv towards to salon door or to the left as pictured make sense? Hard to say I am not there -- just living vicariously


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> I was suggesting -- the dead space to the left of the tv's most aft end I assume that is thr bar stool counter -- move the tv towards to salon door or to the left as pictured make sense? Hard to say I am not there -- just living vicariously


I got you...actually we could but, there are 3 transitions to the counters...that little line left of the tv is the bar height, the tv cabinet is a little lower, then there's another height above the bar counter along the backside of the dinette about 8" wide...will look like this...kinda...although it doesn't show the tv cabinet height...and the salon door is to the right, right side of my chair..


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Oh makes sense now-- then that's the only place the tv can go makes sense now-- gonna be beautiful


----------



## Tortuga

Doing a little basic math here....72' long x 20' beam= 1440 feet....

Lawdy !!!!.. that's 300' bigger than our first home...and it wuz a two bedroom house...:biggrin:

Beautiful boat, Ken......:cheers:


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

donaken said:


> The new "DonaKen"..... 2015 72' Tribute....She is absolutely gorgeous!!
> We have alot of work ahead of us to have her in the water by Oct...I will post pics as we progress....spent the day picking out finishes, fixtures, linens, all soft goods, electronics, A/V equip, tower, appliances etc, etc, etc...what a great group of guys to work with at Tribute! Stay tuned....
> 
> Ken


Wow, that's quite a sled. Looks like you make more than I do  Awesome ride, looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Not sure of the dead space ur referring to...the pic shows to the left the edge of the dinette, bar w stools, tv cabinet along wall and the recliner...here's a cut n paste we did considering straightening the chair...the chair will have a built in look w woodwork on both sides...keep thinkin, nice to have someone to bounce things off of...nothing's in stone....keep spending


That's where one of our recliners was on our boat. Had a small screen coupled to the big screen on the bridge so someone could sit there and see plotter, sounder, ect and also a radio so we could here the chatter. Was great for my dad (angler) to be able to sit in AC right next to door and watch the pit. You could open the door without having to even get up so he could be in the chair in 3 seconds or so. I usually could only get a couple turns on the rod I was clearing before he was in the chair ready for the fish.

Also nice when running to see speed, eta, ect.


----------



## Ruthless53

I'm liking all the interior pics and I'm sure that's where most of the decisions are being made but let's see the important pics....the cockpit!!!!


----------



## fannett88

I want your job....I want to have a boat like that


----------



## Never easy

where are you planning on keeping this monster?


----------



## hog_down

That's a beautiful machine, sir!


----------



## donaken

Thanks for the comments guys....Will, we will get to the good stuff soon 
enough  ....easy enough to network all the monitors on the boat ie tv's, nav and a/v w cat cable, but with weight and cost a factor have decided to go wireless and put an Apple iPad in the master, salon and crew quarters for viewing boat status...I'm so far behind in the electronics curve...will be cool to kick back w an iPad and see everything behind the wheel....or from home in Friendswood....plan to keep her in W Palm for now...there are alot of places in the Bahamas I want to ck out...Chub Key, Cat Island etc...we will fish the custom shoutout next year and really looking forward to fishing DR....another Tribute owner owns about half that island, looking forward to meeting them....it is a great family to be a part of!!


----------



## aggiebret

I can't stop looking at this thread. Man what a boat.


----------



## lasancha

Thanks for sharing Ken, these pics are awesome. I almost feel like I'm sharing the experience with you. Will they let you use a demo boat for POCO? LOL!


----------



## Madd Air

Funny...bet you paid far more then what that's worth...lol...you d-bag.... it's all about smiles and cries for people like you.... next you'll post some more pics of fish you didn't catch.... goodluck hope you catch some fish on that boat


----------



## donaken

lasancha said:


> Thanks for sharing Ken, these pics are awesome. I almost feel like I'm sharing the experience with you. Will they let you use a demo boat for POCO? LOL!


That would be nice....the only other boat on the Gulf Coast Rich is associated with I think is the Nemesis from Galveston...can't remember if it a Jim Smith or a Tribute...maybe somebody knows? Can ask Rich again tomorrow...
Oh yea....decided on the 5 step tower...Mike Goebel with Bausch American Towers has the patients of Jobe....great contact for anyone looking for a new tower or upgrade...


----------



## donaken

Madd Air said:


> Funny...bet you paid far more then what that's worth...lol...you d-bag.... it's all about smiles and cries for people like you.... next you'll post some more pics of fish you didn't catch.... goodluck hope you catch some fish on that boat


Haha your self...can assure you the % was much better than the rods you got suckered into:rotfl::rotfl:...aren't the kingfish calling you lol....thanks for chiming in, your a jewel kisssm


----------



## Madd Air

Lol I don't live on here like you... smiles and cries like I said... hope met you one day... I'll leave it at that:smile:


----------



## JSF

Well that escalated quickly. ......nice boat by the way


----------



## Madd Air

You better watch how you talk to us young bucks.....we're taking over ... you'll see... smiles and cries


----------



## Chase This

Madd Air said:


> You better watch how you talk to us young bucks.....we're taking over ... you'll see... smiles and cries


Yes you are. That 27ft World Cat is nice. 

What crawled up this dude's butt??? Way to muk up a thread. Beautiful boat Ken. I can only dream. Best of luck with the build out.


----------



## InfamousJ

Drinkie drinkie


----------



## donaken

Madd Air said:


> You better watch how you talk to us young bucks.....we're taking over ... you'll see... smiles and cries


Is high school out for summer already?...:smile: bring your camera and join us, would love to have you aboard...I'm sure you could teach us all a thing or two...
life's to short to hate....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Madd air is madd.


----------



## InfamousJ

He be all fsb'd


----------



## Madd Air

Teach me what how to copy and paste.... dont worry i learn that in the first grade... whats wrong you can talk **** on everyone's else post but when some one does it to you its not okay..... hope that 72 will help you catch some real fish...... it is a beautiful ship but that doesn't put fish on the deck.....just saying


----------



## Sight Cast

Madd, Ken has caught some real fish. I mean the man won Poco right????


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Madd Air said:


> Teach me what how to copy and paste.... dont worry i learn that in the first grade... whats wrong you can talk **** on everyone's else post but when some one does it to you its not okay..... hope that 72 will help you catch some real fish...... it is a beautiful ship but that doesn't put fish on the deck.....just saying


Dude, you're not winning customers. I hope you guys are joking, why would you pay to advertise and then say things to drive people off???


----------



## InfamousJ

Sippy sippy


----------



## donaken

You can talk all the **** you want son, it doesn't bother me...I just hope you don't get behind the wheel tonight...by the way, what is it you sponsor? Don't think Madd Air fits....more like Stinky Air....just keep drivin your keyboard...at least you won't hurt yourself or anyone else....


----------



## Madd Air

Smiles and cries.....


----------



## Charlietunakiller

I say can't we all get along!
We all have boats!
We all catch real fish!
We all need to be civil!
Let's all let it rest!
It's water under the bridge!

1_2 footers for the next few days!
So let's fish!


----------



## AndyThomas

MA, Jealousy and Alcohol don't mix









Nice sled OP! I hope to just catch a fish out of a boat like that one day, let alone own it 

Keep the updates coming....


----------



## Klesak1

Yea keep the updates coming! Haters gonna hate! It is a beautiful boat. Hope it makes it to poco one day so we can see it .


----------



## Madd Air

No alcohol ... just my opinion....this is a public forum right.....


----------



## BretE

Lol.....exactly what is your opinion. I haven't figured that part out yet....


----------



## gettinspooled

Madd Air said:


> No alcohol ... just my opinion....this is a public forum right.....


sounds like someone has a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## kinja

donaken said:


> That would be nice....the only other boat on the Gulf Coast Rich is associated with I think is the Nemesis from Galveston...can't remember if it a Jim Smith or a Tribute...maybe somebody knows? Can ask Rich again tomorrow...
> Oh yea....decided on the 5 step tower...Mike Goebel with Bausch American Towers has the patients of Jobe....great contact for anyone looking for a new tower or upgrade...


Ken, Nemesis is a '74 Tribute, the one on their website. Owned by a Houstonian but currently Nemesis is in Los Suenos. Had the pleasure to fish it in St Thomas a year ago. There is a Tiki based Nemesis that's a '64 Sunny Briggs that I drive occasionally.


----------



## donaken

Pattillo said:


> Ken, Nemesis is a '74 Tribute, the one on their website. Owned by a Houstonian but currently Nemesis is in Los Suenos. Had the pleasure to fish it in St Thomas a year ago. There is a Tiki based Nemesis that's a '64 Sunny Briggs that I drive occasionally.


This Shaun? Thanks, was thinking it was at Pelicans sometime last year...before my exposure to Tribute....just remember it was a very nice custom...read your earlier comments, but how did she fish?


----------



## Kenner21

gettinspooled said:


> sounds like someone has a chip on their shoulder.


Or brain trauma


----------



## saltwater4life

Madd Air said:


> hope that 72 will help you catch some real fish...... it is a beautiful ship but that doesn't put fish on the deck.....just saying


Lol You're a dumbarse bro, the man won POCO, if that's not real fish then please explain what is?

Good lord, what is up with people on the forum these days?! Freakin whack jobs left and right

And absolutely beautiful ride Ken, congrats on the new DonaKen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Madd Air -- sometimes guys just hit the nail on the head when they name their company. lol
I remember 28 -- I was a jack *** at that age as well.


----------



## mccown03

Madd Air said:


> No alcohol ... just my opinion....this is a public forum right.....


An example of a public forum is a city park. A private fishing message board is not a public forum, but it still allows for stupid opinions.


----------



## Tortuga

LOL... Just a young man dreaming dreams that are never going to come true...... Jealousy is a baitch...
.
Can't believe Daddy (CharlieTK) is not on the phone to him telling him..."Son..you are RUINING our business. Shut Up !!! "


----------



## mako

Pattillo said:


> Ken, Nemesis is a '74 Tribute, the one on their website. Owned by a Houstonian but currently Nemesis is in Los Suenos. Had the pleasure to fish it in St Thomas a year ago. There is a Tiki based Nemesis that's a '64 Sunny Briggs that I drive occasionally.


We docked next to Nemesis(Tribute) in Los Suenos back in march, good looking boat.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Madd Air -- sometimes guys just hit the nail on the head when they name their company. lol


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ruthless53

Madd Air said:


> Teach me what how to copy and paste.... dont worry i learn that in the first grade... whats wrong you can talk **** on everyone's else post but when some one does it to you its not okay..... hope that 72 will help you catch some real fish...... it is a beautiful ship but that doesn't put fish on the deck.....just saying


Ken has alot has his opinions and some may not like them or him for the way he goes about things sometimes. Name one person that everybody likes though. People are different and when you get how many ever thousands of people are on this website and talking about a sport where there are some HUGE egos and a keyboard to hide behind there's going to be people spouting off.

But to say the above is just plain stupid. The guy was the OWNER and also Captained the boat that won poco in 2012 and came back and won the legends later in the year.

Im not much for the internet ego BS so I don't really judge anybody for whats said on here. The few times I met Ken and Donna they were extremely friendly and helpful. One tourney we were stearn'd up to them and it was our first trip of the year. No shake down trips due to work schedules and there were several small issues on the boat. Ken and I were BS'ing before I left to make the drive to Victoria to find some parts and Ken said I've probably got what you need and came back with everything we needed to fix our issues. Saved us a trip to town which also saved me a late night running drags and rigging lures. I find that the majority of boat owners/capt's will step up to help out no matter the circumstance and he offered without even being asked.

Stop all the childish/jealousy **** and just enjoy the pics of a beautiful sled.


----------



## republic1

Fine looking vessel


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

gettinspooled said:


> sounds like someone has a chip on their shoulder.


or a fishing rod he bought off 2cool up his bÃ¼tt!


----------



## Johnboat

*Very very nice.*

I have only barely touched bill fishing, but I have been to one place that is legendary for black marlin. That boat would look real sweet anchored in Pinas Bay, Panama.

I appreciate your taking the time to post all the pictures and updates.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Madd Air said:


> No alcohol ... just my opinion....this is a public forum right.....


I thought of this when I read Madd's message...

In all seriousness, the guy is taking time to share a beautiful boat with us. Most of us won't have a chance to ever step on board, so we appreciate him showing the work of art.

Just like anything in life, an adult goes about rectifying problems with another man in the most discreet way possible. Spouting off on a forum is not the way to get things done. It just diminishes the credibility of an argument.


----------



## FishRisk

Haven't fished Bluewater in 10+ years. Many great memories, pics, and videos. Point - still have a soft spot for it and enjoy seeing your photos of your new sled. Enjoy the journey and do keep us retired Bluewater fans posted of your progress.

Thanks and enjoy....


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Ken I think you did the right thing with the smaller tower -- You spoke about maybe fishing some of the east Coast tourneys --the tower might prove to be a game changer over there for you. Plus its like the curchy topping on a beautiful creme brulee-- It takes something awesome and make it awesomer (I am aware that's not a word) -- lol


----------



## Bearkat73

Gonna be a beautiful boat. Congrats on the new sled


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Most of us won't have a chance to ever step on board, so we appreciate him showing the work of art.


"Work of art" nailed it right on the head. I love seeing pictures of the super boats! Great thread, let's keep it about the boat, thanks soo much for sharing the awesome pictures of this beast!!!


----------



## reelfast

Madd Air said:


> No alcohol ... just my opinion....this is a public forum right.....


What a hater.... Someone get this guy some hater-ade and some passion for life.

I'm 31 and no where close to being able to afford that fine machine, but I would never act like a little bia - go find some motivation and start working. You might learn something and make a few bucks one day.

No one wants to hear your stupid crying and whining here.

That's one fine machine! Haters gonna hate


----------



## donaken

My fault for kickin the hornets nest a few weeks ago by agreeing with and expressing an opinion...
I sincerely appreciate the participation in assisting our disabled vets...its folks like yourself and the BT crew for making a huge difference to a lot of less fortunate lives....Thank You!

Talked to a friend last night that wanted me to describe every inch of the 72'...inside and out :|
told him Rich was finishing up some detailed drawings, but told him I would post pics of her sistership "Alican"...we have made a few changes to the salon interior and Rich has made some significant changes to the hull and cockpit space, but the overall forward layout remains the same, aside from finishes...


----------



## Ruthless53

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Ken I think you did the right thing with the smaller tower -- You spoke about maybe fishing some of the east Coast tourneys --the tower might prove to be a game changer over there for you. Plus its like the curchy topping on a beautiful creme brulee-- It takes something awesome and make it awesomer (I am aware that's not a word) -- lol


I agree a tower in the gulf is useless the majority of the time but a tower with the right lines sure makes a boat look even sexier!!

Some days i wished we did have a tower though. Poco 2010 was ice cream calm and we were running and gunning (one of my favorite ways to fish on flat days) looking for rips and solid weed lines we had seen from the airplane on thursday. It was a very successful tourney for us but it was pretty tough finding the weedlines 24 hours after we had seen them. Would've been alot easier to be able to get up in a tower to spot them.


----------



## donaken

Yes, agree with the tower thoughts, but will be cool fishn the Atlantic and around the Bahamas..with the tower now, we beefed up the riggers from "triple" spreader 42'...to "Quad" spreader 47'...and from 24V hydraulics to 115V...would really like to buddy boat to Bermuda at some point, the Alican is there now tearing up the blue marlin....here's the final on the 6 step, the 5 step drawin got filed and I have yet to find it...here's also a pic of the tuna tube insert for the transom livewell...will get pics of the kids jacuzzi located in the floor of the cockpit next trip...


----------



## donaken

The 5 step....pure sweetness!! Now I can scream "LEFT SHORT" w/o scaring anybody


----------



## Yams

I think everyone who has posted in this thread should be invited out on the maiden voyage! It would only be fair!

Seriously though, what a boat. I need to be doing less of what I am doing now, and more of whatever it is you did!


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> The 5 step....pure sweetness!! Now I can scream "LEFT SHORT" w/o scaring anybody


Need to run a spot cooler AC hose through a pipe leg to the tower seat


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

You gonna have a mister in the cockpit? Now that I see the layout -- the chair makes a ton more sense, but get the 60" tv -- the folks on the couch will be like what 18-20' away from the tv? 5" is a pretty big difference I would think


----------



## Ruthless53

Friendswoodmatt said:


> You gonna have a mister in the cockpit? Now that I see the layout -- the chair makes a ton more sense, but get the 60" tv -- the folks on the couch will be like what 18-20' away from the tv? 5" is a pretty big difference I would think


I'd imagine mezzanine will be air conditioned. Mister would be nice aimed at the middle of the pit . Especially hitting your back while on hour #2 hooked up to a fat girl!!


----------



## Madd Air

donaken said:


> My fault for kickin the hornets nest a few weeks ago by agreeing with and expressing an opinion...
> I sincerely appreciate the participation in assisting our disabled vets...its folks like yourself and the BT crew for making a huge difference to a lot of less fortunate lives....Thank You!
> 
> Talked to a friend last night that wanted me to describe every inch of the 72'...inside and out :|
> told him Rich was finishing up some detailed drawings, but told him I would post pics of her sistership "Alican"...we have made a few changes to the salon interior and Rich has made some significant changes to the hull and cockpit space, but the overall forward layout remains the same, aside from finishes...


I used some hornet spay on the nest and killed them all... Truly a beautiful boat I still have those poles I think they would look go on the new boat if you want one... jk... Sorry for showing my *** the other day congrats on the new boat hope to see you out there


----------



## dallasrick

just showed the pic from the first post to my buddy, he has never fished and don't know jack about boats, but he is in full agreement with me, that son of a gun is just plain sexy, it is on my bucket list to be able to go out on such a sweet sled one time and hook a monster. Nice boat Ken.


----------



## Ruthless53

Madd Air said:


> I used some hornet spay on the nest and killed them all... Truly a beautiful boat I still have those poles I think they would look go on the new boat if you want one... jk... Sorry for showing my *** the other day congrats on the new boat hope to see you out there


Good on ya MADD....more commendable than most on the interweb.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Nice job Madd


----------



## donaken

Madd Air said:


> I used some hornet spay on the nest and killed them all... Truly a beautiful boat I still have those poles I think they would look go on the new boat if you want one... jk... Sorry for showing my *** the other day congrats on the new boat hope to see you out there


No worries mate....it's all good! I'll probly be kickin myself in the backside for not investing in the production of those adjustable butts....few years from now, everybody in the world will probly be using them...we will see you on the water!!


----------



## Mustake

Wow, the drama. Keep the updates coming buddy


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Update?


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Update?


Matt...finally hammered out the details on the A/V and Navigation needs, they will start installing ducers pretty quick...should be able to pick up sword fart in 4000'  ....decided on a commercial grade radar, Furuno 2127...aside from recording and thermal imaging most of the Nav network will be Garmin....the A/V part is pretty extensive....they keep telling me the learning curve is small...
Yea right....Mike Goebel w Bausch Towers said he would forward construction pics as they progress and as far as the soft goods, I will post pics as they progress.....also have artist Rick Varney painting the transom name in gold leaf, he is taking pics and measurements...here's an example...


----------



## Tortuga

Beautiful boat, Sir...

One stupid question.. Will it require full time captain and crew..or are you *"IT*" ???


----------



## donaken

Tortuga said:


> Beautiful boat, Sir...
> 
> One stupid question.. Will it require full time captain and crew..or are you *"IT*" ???


Thanks...as far as coverage... berthed full time out of state (tx) she requires a full time capt aboard...if at some point in time I want to bring her back to tx full time, I could be an owner/operator....but to answer your question, yes she will have a full time crew....lotta boat to rub on...


----------



## Yams

donaken said:


> Thanks...as far as coverage... berthed full time out of state (tx) she requires a full time capt aboard...if at some point in time I want to bring her back to tx full time, I could be an owner/operator....but to answer your question, yes she will have a full time crew....lotta boat to rub on...


I was wondering about that myself. Seems like an awful lot of boat to manage as one, or even two people.

We ran into a guy in Tortola BVIs a few years back that captained a similar sized boat. He was by himself. We were sailing and were on the dingy going to buy some ice and he was pulling in to buy some fishing permits for a tourney. Dock was closed, but he let us get ice off of his boat. Pretty interesting life those guys lead. This guy spent the majority of his life bouncing around island to island running this boat and fishing. To say I was envious is a drastic understatement. I'm sure its hard work, but it sounds pretty **** awesome.


----------



## Mustake

Put me on the list Ken. 

Call me about the shootout


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thanks -- I like the letters-- burnished always looks classy--
any pics of the fly bridge seating or how your going to set up your displays for electronics?
Any LEDs under the boat?


----------



## lite-liner

OMG what a boat.


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> thanks -- I like the letters-- burnished always looks classy--
> any pics of the fly bridge seating or how your going to set up your displays for electronics?
> Any LEDs under the boat?


Agree, I think the gold leaf will look great against the teak....it will have a convexed shape to fit the hull...had thought about doing some kinda marlin graphic, but decided to keep it clean....will be loading work clothes and heading back to Florida next week...not so much to crack the whip, but more to see everything coming together....will meet w Zach O'Neill w MCM Electronics to discuss the bridge layout and discuss interior A/V options...I think picking up a build process at this point will certainly decide whether we could stay the course for a build from the ground up....stay tuned, it's going to get good!!


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> You gonna have a mister in the cockpit? Now that I see the layout -- the chair makes a ton more sense, but get the 60" tv -- the folks on the couch will be like what 18-20' away from the tv? 5" is a pretty big difference I would think


Have fished boats with misters...definitely keeps the temps down...only issue I had with them was the amount of time I spent cleaning my glasses....easy add after the fact tho....have a feeling, the 2nd hour in August on a fatty would seal the deal...


----------



## Ruthless53

Friendswoodmatt said:


> thanks -- I like the letters-- burnished always looks classy--
> any pics of the fly bridge seating or how your going to set up your displays for electronics?
> Any LEDs under the boat?


I'm thinking it needs to be lit up.....


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Didn't think about the glasses -- but its a good point-- plus thats always something that'svery easy to add, especially if they plumb it now while its on the hard and you just dont put in the tubing or the pump.


----------



## TeamJefe

Is it going to have a chilled water A/C system? Should plumb enough A/C to the mezz where you wont need misters. A friend of mine has a boat in the 70' range that has a full enclosure that goes up around the cockpit for when you are working. You open the engine room hatch and it will get down to 75-80 degrees in the cockpit.


----------



## donaken

*Lights...*

Lights are an obvious must!! Have not discussed them yet, but considering 
2 out 2 down in blue...maybe 3 out....they built a huge enclosed bridge w a euro style tower a few years ago, Rich has pic in his office it must have 40 lights or more...across the back and up the sides....don't think in good conscience I could put that many holes in a Tribute hull....course if that's what the customer wants :/ ....the mezz seating has some serious vents overhead, have been told they will blow your ears forward...really enjoyed the bridge a/c on the Viking, so we added another unit to the bridge of the Tribute, it will also have a 5 sided EZ2CY enclosure with a portion of the aft soft sided, when we fish the upper aft section will fasten to the hardtop, the lower section will slide out, rolled up and stored, unless it's tower weather, then it just becomes another a/c'd outdoor living space.....doesn't have a chilled water setup, just the typical thru hull, pump and refrigeration...they didn't incorporate strainers, not sure the thought, but have discussed the need for raw water strainers in Tx water....will also have a full cockpit enclosure with wings and sunshade canopy....with the mezz vents and full enclosure up, I expect it to stay very comfortable in a working situation or doing dockside tackle prep.....


----------



## donaken

Yams said:


> I think everyone who has posted in this thread should be invited out on the maiden voyage! It would only be fair!
> 
> Seriously though, what a boat. I need to be doing less of what I am doing now, and more of whatever it is you did!


I agree Yams....we will have a big 2cool party at some point....got to start with all the folks that have been inviting me out during my boatless tenure....
One $2 ticket is all it takes


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

What are you doing on the tackle centers? big drawers? bins?


----------



## longroot02

Cant stop reading this thread....more, more!


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> What are you doing on the tackle centers? big drawers? bins?


Thanks for the comments...under the star side mezz seating, the left 1/3 is a 60/70gal ice bin, when full can be diverted to the 200gal livewell in the cockpit floor...the center a sink and bait prep station...and the far right upper is going to be a Gaganua (sp) grill....below, Rich has designed a modular tackle station, believe has 6 drawers, 4 split on top and two larger drawers on bottom...a ton more than I'm accustom to, additionally the entire second step incorporates 3 separate hinged access points, but continuous (w/o dividers) from port to star....enough to hold anything ever needed in the cockpit....didn't get pics of the drawer setup or the 200gal livewell....will get'em next trip...oh yea, under the port mezz is one huge *** deep freeze...enough for several big bodies 
Thanks again...


----------



## kinja

Ken, the boat has a super clean wake and relatively fuel efficient. You've seen the numbers and they are right on. We fished the north drop in sloppy 6-8's and it was very comfortable in all directions. I really dug the automatic chair. When you hit the correct angle it extends out and retracts on the flip flop. 

You chose well, really well. Rich has thought out the mezz layout and set up well. No wasted space and all very functional for the professional crew and guests alike. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Texasguy76

Absolutely beautiful!! Keep the pics and updates coming!!


----------



## saltwater4life

any build updates?


----------



## donaken

saltwater4life said:


> any build updates?


Headed to her hood this week...they are rockn on a lot of small things, possibly poking holes in her bottom this week...will up date with pics in a day or two


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

pokin holes in her bottom? lol do tell


----------



## donaken

Lol....transducers...haven't ordered underwater lights yet...thinkn aqua lights 3 out 2 down...want to consider placement and size...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

i figured still fun though


----------



## donaken

Pattillo said:


> Ken, the boat has a super clean wake and relatively fuel efficient. You've seen the numbers and they are right on. We fished the north drop in sloppy 6-8's and it was very comfortable in all directions. I really dug the automatic chair. When you hit the correct angle it extends out and retracts on the flip flop.
> 
> You chose well, really well. Rich has thought out the mezz layout and set up well. No wasted space and all very functional for the professional crew and guests alike.
> 
> Congratulations.


Still have me stumped on the electric chair Pattillo.....


----------



## papotanic36

Very bad *** boat !! Concrats!!!


----------



## mredman1

*72 footer*

That is one fishing machine with all the luxuries a fisherman would dream about.

Great investment!

Mike


----------



## kinja

donaken said:


> Still have me stumped on the electric chair Pattillo.....


Electric chair will automatically extend to the corners after it clears the livewell. It will retract upon returning to the livewell. Here is a link to a retracted position.

http://www.tributeboats.com/Home/Gallery/Pages/Tribute_74.html#8


----------



## QueMas

*Tribute*

A picture I took of the Tribute 'Alican' last week at the triple crown during the boat parade. Sexy lines on the boat, although I don't like davit on the bow.

Congrats on the new battlewagon


----------



## donaken

Pattillo said:


> Electric chair will automatically extend to the corners after it clears the livewell. It will retract upon returning to the livewell. Here is a link to a retracted position.
> 
> http://www.tributeboats.com/Home/Gallery/Pages/Tribute_74.html#8


That's very cool...assume someone still steering? Think I would have to try one to fully appreciate it...hopefully it's 12v


----------



## donaken

QueMas said:


> A picture I took of the Tribute 'Alican' last week at the triple crown during the boat parade. Sexy lines on the boat, although I don't like davit on the bow.
> 
> Congrats on the new battlewagon


Thanks...Great Pic!! Lotta laundry...X2 on the sexy...(davits) a luv/hate thing for sure...... ACY Que Mas ?


----------



## TeamJefe

Is that electric chair compliant with IGFA angling rules? Is it not assisting the angler in catching the fish?


----------



## aggiebret

Is the guy turning the chair for you not assisting the angler in catching the fish?


----------



## TeamJefe

Check the rules

http://www.igfa.org/Fish/INTERNATIONAL-ANGLING-RULES.aspx

Fighting chairs
may not have any mechanically propelled devices
that aid the angler in fighting a fish.


----------



## QueMas

Sure is. alotta laundry... yes, but alottta memories to be made!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

any updates???


----------



## donaken

Been neck deep at the factory all week...be back in the lone star tom with an update and pics


----------



## donaken

Sorry for the delay....nonstop since I landed...a few changes to decisions made the first round..stone originally picked to go thru out was to porous to split and honeycomb..additionally, thoughts of a my ideal recliner have faded..want vs space are to far apart...D says next round we will buy the "chair" and have a boat built around it  Erwin Gerards with EG Concepts is patiently working on our salon design & build drawings...also have legendary artist Rick Varney to hand paint the transom name and David Laschomb with Mega Yacht Service was onboard installing the FCI water maker...also, discussed w David a Spot Zero system so she is forever bathed in RO water....
Met w Nils Nelson and the lead group with IMS American to put the finishing touches on the Nav/Av package...along w Tim Bausch of Bausch American Towers to finalize a few tower options and Keith Cariani w KEP Marine to discuss recording and camera options.
Had the pleasure to meet Dominick LaCombe Sr & Jr, along with the lead force behind American Custom Yachts...The team at Tribute is hard working on a list of build items, add-ons and prep work for the nav/av installation...was a good trip w a lot accomplished...topped off with a real treat from Rich showing me his neighbors car collection....WOW!....google Larry Smith car collection...simply amazing....here are a few pics this trip..


----------



## donaken

Bridge layout w Jeff Gaunt of IMS American...


----------



## donaken

FCI installation...


----------



## donaken

Pics...


----------



## donaken

More pics...


----------



## Reynolds4

WOW...what a boat! Stuff dreams are made of! Congratulations


----------



## donaken

Heads are installed w plumbing complete...


----------



## DRILHER

Awesome and thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Mont

The pics are great. I can't imagine the amount of time it's taking to get it all figured out, but I am sure it will be worth all the hours when you get finished.


----------



## donaken

Few more...


----------



## donaken

tackle drawers Rich built for the cockpit....


----------



## Bret

Wow Ken, Thats one amazing machine! Congratulations!


----------



## donaken

The 200 gal circulating livewell..(or kids jacuzzi)..decided to upgrade the current pump on the transom livewell to a low hp jacuzzi pump...thinking now I should do the same for the kids jacuzzi, but separately...nothing like keepin your snapper swimming til you put a knife to them


----------



## CamoWhaler

Incredible!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

From the lazzarette....


----------



## donaken

A nice touch in all the heads....D says...2 for her, 1 for me  this is the guest head w a tasteful template for the stone lol...will also be a granite backsplash.


----------



## donaken

decided on crash valves on at least one, if not both..running a suction pipe w strainer as far aft...always worry about holing the boat with as much traveling as we do at night...have just missed "wharf timber" a few times offshore...might make the diff on sinking, slinging or the chance to run her aground... :/


----------



## donaken

The "Schwarzenegger" trim tab...just make sure their in this position, before you get excited


----------



## donaken

Aside from the oversized freezer under the port mezz seating...here's a pic of the mezz steps, a second large freezer, two chill boxes and a large dry storage star..
Bottom step, one long awesome storage!


----------



## donaken

Just got these computer renderings from Rick, he suggested the gold leaf hail port as well...I agree. The next pic is of the actual name going on today....


----------



## donaken

Final artwork...the name is over 10' long...


----------



## donaken

And Mr Larry Wilson's garage.....


----------



## donaken

Left plenty of DNA I'm sure....


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Man there's some very nice cars and one beautiful boat!


----------



## donaken

'67 Fuelie...wonder if he fishes...


----------



## donaken

More pics...


----------



## donaken

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Man there's some very nice cars and one beautiful boat!


The custom flats belongs as a tender that fits on an aft platform cradle....


----------



## donaken

It's the absolute coolest! Designed to fold the forward third in half to fit the cradle...coolest or what?


----------



## donaken

Plenty more...


----------



## donaken

More than a couple in here I would love to ring out :/


----------



## donaken

Couple more....Rolls and Astin...


----------



## GhostRider

donaken said:


> decided on crash valves on at least one, if not both..running a suction pipe w strainer as far aft...always worry about holing the boat with as much traveling as we do at night...have just missed "wharf timber" a few times offshore...might make the diff on sinking, slinging or the chance to run her aground... :/


Love the running commentary, thank you. 
Curios, you indicate that crash pumps were you choice ? How did that work with insurance ? If I'm an underwriter those pumps are mandatory !

Side note: I once talked to a "yacht broker" he had no idea what a crash pump was... and yet Florida certified him :fish:


----------



## donaken

And their all ready for the track or the highway....


----------



## Mustake

Where the **** are you bud?


----------



## donaken

GhostRider said:


> Love the running commentary, thank you.
> Curios, you indicate that crash pumps were you choice ? How did that work with insurance ? If I'm an underwriter those pumps are mandatory !
> 
> Side note: I once talked to a "yacht broker" he had no idea what a crash pump was... and yet Florida certified him :fish:


Personal choice here...not sure many underwriters have a clue what they are and I have never been asked....my only experience w them was on our '54 Viking, had one on each raw water pic up....didn't build it, so not sure if it was standard or an add on...just have a good understanding of their ability if the need ever arises....sounds like we agree


----------



## donaken

Last few...cool trike...w an amazing Norton in the back ground...


----------



## donaken

Ok, one more....


----------



## donaken

Almost...think the maserati engine went to this one...


----------



## donaken

Last but not least was this rocket they tweeked so much hp from they decided to beef up the frame before someone got hurt...the body was in the operating room behind it...lights were to bright for a decent pic....trust me, Mr Wilson's got it going on.....thanks for the treat Rich


----------



## donaken

All for now...


----------



## moodymarlin

donaken said:


> The "Schwarzenegger" trim tab...just make sure their in this position, before you get excited


Congrats on the new ride, simply awesome!

Wondering if you could install some kind of sensor that will actuate the trim tab to the up position when engines are set in reverse?

It could avoid a lot of damage!


----------



## DRILHER

So how many wishes do you get out of that lamp?


----------



## donaken

moodymarlin said:


> Congrats on the new ride, simply awesome!
> 
> Wondering if you could install some kind of sensor that will actuate the trim tab to the up position when engines are set in reverse?
> 
> It could avoid a lot of damage!


Dang bud...Shark Tank that idea! ...maybe they could auto retract at forward troll speed, dunno...fortunately this one has trim indicators...


----------



## Mustake

Just hire a good captain that doesn't forget


----------



## donaken

DRILHER said:


> So how many wishes do you get out of that lamp?


Not sure Vance, directions didn't come in the box  guess I'll just keep rubbin...


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Dang bud...Shark Tank that idea! ...maybe they could auto retract at forward troll speed, dunno...fortunately this one has trim indicators...


Unreal pics brother!!! Must be dang excited!! Think about the owner of Marlena....Built the 95' and the day he got it delivered started building the 105'. Talk about marriage surviving building a house....gotta be a dang fantastic wife to put up with one boat build much less 2 in a row!! We've all known you done good in the wife department but this may put her at wife of the decade status!!


----------



## txteltech

Amazing, I just read the entire post and can say you have taken the time to plan this boat out down to the final detail. Looks great with all the documenting you've done along the way. Really like the panel were the Garmins are being placed. The name of this lady on the back is a true gem with the gold leaf. New to blue water fishing and this project is truly an amazing work of art. I hope you catch a ton of fish and enjoy your family and friends along the way. The pics of the cars and motorcycles are great, that is a badarse collection (love the Norton and Corvette. Can't wait to see the final pieces come together. Congrats on your journey and can't wait to see the unveiling!!!!!!!


----------



## donaken

Mustake said:


> Just hire a good captain that doesn't forget


Right-on Rodney...been playin catch up all week, finally a few minutes to do some sharin....going to be around the club tom, will stop by.


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> Unreal pics brother!!! Must be dang excited!! Think about the owner of Marlena....Built the 95' and the day he got it delivered started building the 105'. Talk about marriage surviving building a house....gotta be a dang fantastic wife to put up with one boat build much less 2 in a row!! We've all known you done good in the wife department but this may put her at wife of the decade status!!


Agree Will....when she mentioned building a boat around a "his" chair, she was promoted immediately


----------



## donaken

txteltech said:


> Amazing, I just read the entire post and can say you have taken the time to plan this boat out down to the final detail. Looks great with all the documenting you've done along the way. Really like the panel were the Garmins are being placed. The name of this lady on the back is a true gem with the gold leaf. New to blue water fishing and this project is truly an amazing work of art. I hope you catch a ton of fish and enjoy your family and friends along the way. The pics of the cars and motorcycles are great, that is a badarse collection (love the Norton and Corvette. Can't wait to see the final pieces come together. Congrats on your journey and can't wait to see the unveiling!!!!!!!


Thanks for the comment friend...she is amazing...I'm just finishing her lipstick and makeup...she's Rick Scheffer's work of art!


----------



## donaken

txteltech said:


> Amazing, I just read the entire post and can say you have taken the time to plan this boat out down to the final detail. Looks great with all the documenting you've done along the way. Really like the panel were the Garmins are being placed. The name of this lady on the back is a true gem with the gold leaf. New to blue water fishing and this project is truly an amazing work of art. I hope you catch a ton of fish and enjoy your family and friends along the way. The pics of the cars and motorcycles are great, that is a badarse collection (love the Norton and Corvette. Can't wait to see the final pieces come together. Congrats on your journey and can't wait to see the unveiling!!!!!!!


Oh yea...And I would settle for one fish that weighs a ton! Thanks again...


----------



## On The Hook

donaken said:


> The custom flats belongs as a tender that fits on an aft platform cradle....


Looks like a chaos. Very nice little hull. The guy has great taste in cars and boats.


----------



## donaken

Lol...couple corrections from last nights rambling....Erwin Gerards w EG Designs is working on the salon layout and build drawings....and hello..the '67 Fuelie is actually a '57 Fuelie....at some point in life, would like to be able to mark a '58 from my bucket list  ....couple more pics


----------



## donaken

Think Rich called this "The Stud" steering setup....aptly named!


----------



## donaken

This is a true piston actuated hydraulic pump for the trim tab assembly....nothing dainty about the components Rich builds his boats with...


----------



## donaken

This is Ms.Lisa....she has been w Rich for very long time and it's obvious why, she never slowed down enough for a decent pic...hear tell she can run them, fish them, wire them or throw the flyer in addition to keeping them Palm Beach condition and cooking gourmet meals....certainly a keeper! Over the next few months, I will introduce you to all the artisans that have played a part in her creation, along w a few others behind the scenes that without them, we would never have gotten to this point....


----------



## oceanhokie

Beautiful. simply put. 

Mind asking them if they need a Naval Architect for me?? lol. I need a new job and building pieces of art like that for a living is the dream!


----------



## Mustake

donaken said:


> Right-on Rodney...been playin catch up all week, finally a few minutes to do some sharin....going to be around the club tom, will stop by.


Sorry I took today off, have two more tourneys back to back coming up so I took a long weekend.


----------



## Ruthless53

I know we discussed it in a different thread but was curious if you were gonna put a stabilizer on this boat?

Saw a great video that really show the new stabz performance.


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> I know we discussed it in a different thread but was curious if you were gonna put a stabilizer on this boat?
> 
> Saw a great video that really show the new stabz performance.


Old school stability....200 gal in the lazzarette for ballast  
gyro tech is very cool stuff...lot of weight to deal with tho...be nice if they could mount them that far forward in a sportfish...


----------



## Mustake

donaken said:


> Old school stability....200 gal in the lazzarette for ballast
> gyro tech is very cool stuff...lot of weight to deal with tho...


Lots of money too, plus that boat would require two of them.


----------



## donaken

Think?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

*$$*



Mustake said:


> Lots of money too, plus that boat would require two of them.


2 gyro's at say $100K each installed... That's not much money (by %) when you consider the cost of this build. I'm guessing less than 4%.

DO IT. DO IT.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Would it need 2? I thought the gyro itself was just bigger the bigger the boat. But I would agree. The look to be very well worth the money.


----------



## TeamJefe

a M26000 SeaKeeper would work in that boat. Depending on how much structural work you would have to do I think its worth it. They really take the roll out of everything. No rolling in bed. Wake up and a cup of water is still sitting next to you. No rolling when live baiting, snapper fishing, etc. It makes it a lot safer for people without their sea legs and it takes less out of you when fishing.


----------



## donaken

Have experienced them, they work and are very cool....its just something else to break and keep maintained, along with hauling it around...if I thought they would catch more marlin...we would install one, have a backup and one in the garage ready to overnite where ever needed


----------



## donaken

Mr. Tuffy said:


> 2 gyro's at say $100K each installed... That's not much money (by %) when you consider the cost of this build. I'm guessing less than 4%.
> 
> DO IT. DO IT.


yes...less than.


----------



## donaken

Have experienced them, they work and are very cool....its just something else to break and keep maintained, along with hauling it around...if I thought they would catch more marlin...we would install one, have a backup and one in the garage ready to overnite where ever needed


----------



## Mustake

4% is 4%. No other way around it


----------



## txteltech

Any new updates on this build? Looks like it's coming together great!!!!!!!


----------



## RobATX

More pix! Need a fantasy fix! 

She's gorgeous. I can't imagine all the emotions one must go through building a boat like that!


----------



## donaken

Thanks for the comments...Not much progress the last few weeks....
D calls it the "Thumper Rule"
I will post a few pics this eve...


----------



## donaken

Here's a couple pics from this morning.... Rick Varney did an incredible job on the transom. Only has one coat of clear, about 5 more to go...


----------



## donaken

Starboard...had the door out for other work...


----------



## donaken

Beginnings of the dinette and wine cooler....


----------



## donaken

Another...


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Was looking through the posts, i didn't see what type of wood the transom is made out of? That is an incredible transom!


----------



## donaken

This will house the wine locker...w the unit a couple inches off the floor, will allow for a 4-6" drawer above...the outboard half will host a large modular drop in for additional storage...


----------



## donaken

Woodwork coming together thru out....getting ready for granite


----------



## donaken

Boob tube...


----------



## donaken

She wouldn't go for them on the ceiling


----------



## donaken

Galley floor...


----------



## donaken

Master head...


----------



## donaken

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Was looking through the posts, i didn't see what type of wood the transom is made out of? That is an incredible transom!


Thanks Capt John....Teak...one log cut into 3/4"x6" planks over glass, Kevlar construction....they do a really nice job keeping the wood grains matching, kinda like unfolding a log, keeping each cut mated to the next cut...true art work!
Will take some more pics today below deck...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

As for the Wine -- I have always been a fan of the Mogen and David Varietals -- best served chilled. Try them if you haven't had one in a few years-- Nothing says Classy like Mogen and David--lol
On a more serious note-- I had custom Cabinets made for the kitchen and the guy did our wine rack a little different that the standard criss cross design -- not sure what your doing but here is mine, we get a lot of compliments on it. Food for thought


----------



## Cabollero

donaken said:


> Galley floor...


I believe you meant galley "sole." You'd think a guy with a wine cooler on his boat would know that...

I'm just being a smart a**. Beautiful ride, I'd have one with a walk-in humidor if I could.


----------



## AHP

I am completely jealous!


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> As for the Wine -- I have always been a fan of the Mogen and David Varietals -- best served chilled. Try them if you haven't had one in a few years-- Nothing says Classy like Mogen and David--lol
> On a more serious note-- I had custom Cabinets made for the kitchen and the guy did our wine rack a little different that the standard criss cross design -- not sure what your doing but here is mine, we get a lot of compliments on it. Food for thought


Very cool Matt!! It's all alcohol...good for one thing.....
Here's what I was thinkin.....


----------



## donaken

Course, I was thinkin an etched Chanel Marlin in the glass


----------



## donaken

Cabollero said:


> I believe you meant galley "sole." You'd think a guy with a wine cooler on his boat would know that...
> 
> I'm just being a smart a**. Beautiful ride, I'd have one with a walk-in humidor if I could.[/
> 
> Thanks Cab....finished, it will be galley "soul"...


----------



## Bearkat73

Beautiful word work in there. Keep the pics coming that is one heck of a build!


----------



## donaken

Not to take away from the more important things....like fishing...need to get this out of the way before I finish my second double  these are are drawing from a previous Tribute build...more for inspiration, the room layouts are the same...after a couple cuss/discuss sessions, we think we have come up with one of the coolest onboard tackle rooms ever created...


----------



## donaken

Another...


----------



## donaken

Overhead....


----------



## donaken

Here's the pump upgrade for the Carolina box and c/p "sole" livewell....


----------



## donaken

Here's the finished pic of the mounted membranes for the 1200 gpd FCI Watermaker...


----------



## donaken

Had Canvas Designers onboard yesterday completing their patterning for all the soft goods, here the mezz seating....was a crazy day...


----------



## donaken

Beginnings of the TV cabinet and lift system....


----------



## donaken

Ok, so maybe not quiet what I envisioned....next time 
Back to fishn....


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Not to take away from the more important things....like fishing...need to get this out of the way before I finish my second double  these are are drawing from a previous Tribute build...more for inspiration, the room layouts are the same...after a couple cuss/discuss sessions, we think we have come up with one of the coolest onboard tackle rooms ever created...


Wow...just wow!! What a place to sit and rig!!

I'm assuming it's got plenty of exhaust fans to keep the 'hoo smell from getting to the master. After a couple dredges the Mrs. may not be to excited :slimer:


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> Wow...just wow!! What a place to sit and rig!!
> 
> I'm assuming it's got plenty of exhaust fans to keep the 'hoo smell from getting to the master. After a couple dredges the Mrs. may not be to excited :slimer:


Lol Will...yes, we are all set...finished, it will be a tackle room, study and cigar room  Rich sees a lap top on the desk...I see a nico press on the work bench!


----------



## saltwater4life

Tackle room/cigar room...............can't wait to see the finished product. Truly stunning build ken, keep the updates coming. Very cool to see it coming to life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Lol Will...yes, we are all set...finished, it will be a tackle room, study and cigar room  Rich sees a lap top on the desk...I see a nico press on the work bench!


My dream bench would have something like this. Not for permanent storage but for placing accesories for quick access while working. Put a row of these on the back part of the bench where it meets the wall? Could even have it where a cover could be put on it to keep the clean look while not being used kinda like a motorhome sink. Then have permanent storage in a cabinet.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Absolutely an amazing boat & build!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## FishRisk

Any updates? I think most are really enjoying seeing your build unfold!

Looking forward...


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> My dream bench would have something like this. Not for permanent storage but for placing accesories for quick access while working. Put a row of these on the back part of the bench where it meets the wall? Could even have it where a cover could be put on it to keep the clean look while not being used kinda like a motorhome sink. Then have permanent storage in a cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 1605162


That's funny Will...was sitting in the Marriott bar the other nite staring at the container that holds the cherries, limes, olives etc...thinkin the same thing.
thinking if only the lids would snap close...haha


----------



## MadHatter84

My god man!!! What lottery did you hit or what do you do to afford such extravagant things? Clearly I'm in the wrong business......lol


----------



## donaken

FishRisk said:


> Any updates? I think most are really enjoying seeing your build unfold!
> 
> Looking forward...


Thanks guys...will load the last few pics I took Saturday, before heading to 
Long Island...she has been taken apart to allow for all the nav/av wiring to be completed and pressure test plumbing...there will be a lot happening over the next 6 weeks at Tribute getting her ready for her trailer ride to American Custom Yachts to complete the electronics and tower choices...hope to flex my drone flying skills as we drag her down the highway 

This is Miguel Sanchez, owner "The Hardwood Master" flexing his creativity w the beginnings of the salon tv/av entertainment cabinetry...


----------



## donaken

Another...shame I did not get a pic when he had everything mocked up with templates in the salon... 3 elevations to the cabinetry...top bar, bar proper, tv 
cabinet and angled bar footrest...


----------



## Ruthless53

MadHatter84 said:


> My god man!!! What lottery did you hit or what do you do to afford such extravagant things? Clearly I'm in the wrong business......lol


This is the only lottery he won!!! No clue what he does to fill the bank but to have a wife that loves fishing and "lets" you spend this type of scratch on your passion is pretty dang amazing. And to top it off she's rather easy on the eyes. I don't think Ken really even know how to fish....after seeing all the clues he's just the luckiest SOB on the planet. I think all those big fish just jump in the boat!!! :clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## donaken

Mike w Tribute working on the rod footrest for the tackle room....he has been w Tribute their last 5 builds and prior the last 8 w Garlington....he is as good as they get....wish I had gotten a pic of his balsa templates as well, before starting the process....


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> This is the only lottery he won!!! No clue what he does to fill the bank but to have a wife that loves fishing and "lets" you spend this type of scratch on your passion is pretty dang amazing. And to top it off she's rather easy on the eyes. I don't think Ken really even know how to fish....after seeing all the clues he's just the luckiest SOB on the planet. I think all those big fish just jump in the boat!!! :clover::clover::clover::clover:
> 
> View attachment 1618681


Oil early....gas most recently, heck utilities are not doing that bad either lol....
Who needs to know how to fish these days, when you got the internet 
Lucky is an understatement....but, I'll take it over "good" any day!
Have a feeling marlin will float to the surface in fear as she passes over....
just gonna need a really big DIP net...:fish:


----------



## donaken

Hole drilled port side lazaret for a pressure relief valve we have incorporated into the Carolina box and c/p sole livewell....the concern was the amount of pressure created by the Pentax pump, if valves were accidentally closed the relief valve would keep things from blowing apart....would not take long to fill the pump room if that were to happen....


----------



## donaken

A pic of the upgraded manifold for water distribution between the two baitwells, we also included a ck valve for back flow prevention...they are building a panel just above on the framing of the fuel tank to house the manifold and on/off abilities....


----------



## GulfCoast1102

How much fuel will this behemoth hold?


----------



## donaken

This is a change order pic...they initially utilized one of the galley cabinets to house an array of breakers (top of pic), but have since decided the space would be better served as an ice maker  they have designed a new breaker panel that will fit along and inside the electric tray in the pump room...bottom of pic....Fortunately, all termination came from the bottom...


----------



## donaken

GulfCoast1102 said:


> How much fuel will this behemoth hold?


2385 gal in fuel...


----------



## mredman1

*Boat building*

Very fascinating. Thanks for keeping us informed.

Mike


----------



## donaken

Last fresh pic...will ask Rich to send some updated pics from this week,
this is the completed inset for the drop in range...decided to keep the counters clean w continuos granite....


----------



## GulfCoast1102

donaken said:


> 2385 gal in fuel...


Lord, Have mercy! lol

I knew it would be a lot.

Filling that hawg up is going to cost more than a lot of little guys paid for their whole boat! haha!


----------



## donaken

O yea, one more....really curious how well the aft thruster is gonna work....
Say it's a must for anyone serious about chasin big blue marlin and bluefin :ac550:


----------



## GulfCoast1102

donaken said:


> O yea, one more....really curious how well the aft thruster is gonna work....
> Say it's a must for anyone serious about chasin big blue marlin and bluefin :ac550:


You planning to head up the east coast?


----------



## donaken

GulfCoast1102 said:


> You planning to head up the east coast?


Heehee...looks like it...planning several trips thru out the Bahamas to shake her down...was suggested we be in Chub January...we plan to stick around thru May and fish the Custom Shootout in the Abacos, before heading to the GOM.
Have been working thru a thick folder of resumes of virtually a who's, who list in the industry to help run the boat...always thought finding someone as mad at the fish as I am would suffice, but honestly it's more about chemistry than know how or being mad...


----------



## MadHatter84

All joking aside, you have a beautiful boat. And the time taken for every detail is showing. And you are the luckiest guy in the entire universe that has a wife who understands your passion....lol. Hope ya'll have plenty of years of fun with your upcoming new asset.


----------



## donaken

MadHatter84 said:


> All joking aside, you have a beautiful boat. And the time taken for every detail is showing. And you are the luckiest guy in the entire universe that has a wife who understands your passion....lol. Hope ya'll have plenty of years of fun with your upcoming new asset.


Gotcha....thanks, she became an asset 2 mo ago...maybe 2 yrs or 10,
Am really intrigued to watch one from the ground up...will ask Rich if ok to post jig and framing pics....very cool stuff..


----------



## MadHatter84

donaken said:


> Gotcha....thanks, she became an asset 2 mo ago...maybe 2 yrs or 10,
> Am really intrigued to watch one from the ground up...will ask Rich if ok to post jig and framing pics....very cool stuff..


It is very interesting to see and follow the life of a build of a very nice boat such as yours. Interesting to see the painstaking man hours and hands that can craft something of this nature. At least it'll give me an idea of what to consider when/if I win the lottery....haha. Keep us updated sir. And just like a quote from star wars, cant wait to see "the first catch of the day"....lol.


----------



## GeeTee

I'm at a Loss for words. I don't quite know how I'd be able to get it over my heart to spill a drop of blood on her, I'd cry. Then again, having a crew makes it easier, employ someone who's good at using a hose and knows how to wash really well cos I'm sure you're about to empty out the ocean with that baby.

Congrats on a masterpiece, looking forward to the completed product.


----------



## GeeTee

Mad hatter, you're going to need a really big paying lottery, the average winnings won't do for an absolute monster like this.


----------



## donaken

A few more pics Rich sent me yesterday....


----------



## donaken

Base for rod storage..


----------



## donaken

Capt Pete is building the wood face plates for the subzero pull outs in the galley...


----------



## donaken

Another shot....


----------



## donaken

A few more pics of the salon coming together...


----------



## donaken

Salon #2....


----------



## donaken

Salon #3...


----------



## donaken

Also got the non skid applied in all the showers....


----------



## donaken

Last pic....the guys are prepping the bottom for an additional barrier coat prior to bottom paint....decided on Sea Hawk - Cukote Biocide Plus
Pacifica blue bottom.....Royal blue boot...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

no seat in the shower? I am done with this thread -- J/k


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> no seat in the shower? I am done with this thread -- J/k


Lol...sorry Matt, couldn't afford one in your shower after the his & her in the master :doowapsta....will have a cockpit shower, you can sit in the fighting chair!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Wow -- very nice --


----------



## Kyle 1974

donaken said:


> Last pic....the guys are prepping the bottom for an additional barrier coat prior to bottom paint....decided on Sea Hawk - Cukote Biocide Plus
> Pacifica blue bottom.....Royal blue boot...


that seems like a LOT of boat sitting on not very much support.


----------



## Mrs.Drilher

Just looked thru the whole thread, Vance has been telling me about it, and I must say WOW!! Crazy nice, congrats to you both.


----------



## donaken

Kyle 1974 said:


> that seems like a LOT of boat sitting on not very much support.[/QUOTE
> 
> lol...yea I'm always considering my exit when I'm under it


----------



## donaken

Mrs.Drilher said:


> Just looked thru the whole thread, Vance has been telling me about it, and I must say WOW!! Crazy nice, congrats to you both.


Thanks Melissa...look forward to having ya'll onboard...congrats on your white marlin!! 
I'm thinking a full body mount anniversary present


----------



## Mrs.Drilher

You're welcome, she is a beauty! We would love to come down to see y'all & the boat. Let us know when you'll be in the Caribbean & we'll fly down. 
Catching the white marlin was a blast! Thanks for the congrats. And funny you should mention the full body mount, Vance has already been talking about that, lol.


----------



## Ruthless53

Mrs.Drilher said:


> You're welcome, she is a beauty! We would love to come down to see y'all & the boat. Let us know when you'll be in the Caribbean & we'll fly down.
> Catching the white marlin was a blast! Thanks for the congrats. And funny you should mention the *full body mount*, Vance has already been talking about that, lol.


There are kids on this forum....whatever you and Vance do in the bedroom is yall's business :fireworks:doowapsta


----------



## donaken

A few pics from last trip....


----------



## donaken

Capt Pete Harker lining out the subzeros...


----------



## donaken

Rich invited me along for a celebration of life for dear friend John Sadowsky,
John owned the original "Bushwacker" and later built his own Revenge lineup.
His farewell was aboard his original "Revenge" owned by Sam Jennings 
w Capt Mike Lemon behind the wheel...


----------



## donaken

Dear friends....


----------



## donaken

Fond memories...


----------



## donaken

Friendship....


----------



## donaken

Dear friend Raleigh Working and last wishes...


----------



## donaken

The circle of life..


----------



## donaken

Good friends..


----------



## donaken

The infamous "Revenge" and friends....


----------



## donaken

Last wishes....


----------



## donaken

QueMas said:


> Sure is. alotta laundry... yes, but alottta memories to be made!


Capt Travis...send you a couple PM's awhile back...
Big Congrats on your Bermuda Triple Crown Victory!! Pretty work!


----------



## freespool

Caught a few Marlin on thar rig. Always loved ST Thomas sea trials. Rub out and go 2 for 3 in a few hours. Mike is always a first class captain to work for.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## donaken

freespool said:


> Caught a few Marlin on thar rig. Always loved ST Thomas sea trials. Rub out and go 2 for 3 in a few hours. Mike is always a first class captain to work for.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Legendary combo to say the least...w owner Sam Jennings they enjoyd one hellofa run!!!


----------



## donaken

Decided to give the guys a break this week from me hanging over their 
shoulder  couple pics of the final coat on the toe rail...


----------



## donaken

.....


----------



## donaken

They did an excellent job painting her bottom....Rich plans to hold off on the water line until we have her completely weighted w fuel, tower and provisions...
Would bite to miss it by an inch or two


----------



## donaken

....


----------



## donaken

Decided I wanted to do a headboard in the VIP room, here is her beginnings...
She will be complete w teak and burl inlays....


----------



## bzrk180

THAT is an AMAZING Vessel! Congrats!!


----------



## donaken

Laying out rod storage for the tackle room.....this room will be the coolest!


----------



## donaken

Thanks to Harry at Grand Slam Tackle in Jupiter for helping me locate some necessary components for the tackle room....have ordered from these guys online in the past, but stopping by their showroom is a must if you find yourself in the area....they have it all!


----------



## donaken

Got the inshore guys covered.....


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

wow pretty cool


----------



## Charlietunakiller

2cool!


----------



## Fisheramen

*New "DonaKen" Photos Immensely Appreciated!*



donaken said:


> The "Schwarzenegger" trim tab...just make sure their in this position, before you get excited


Ken, know that the photos' you've been posting on the progress of your build have been hugely inspirational. Please do continue posting them up as the fancy strikes you.

Am in year 5 of a restoration of a 1982 Bertram 42. My first big boat, started with a floating P.O.S. and have gone through the whole thing- every piece of wire, everything mechanical large and small, fiberglass/gel coat, every major system...to the point where I've begun re-do'ing things to modernize, improve or otherwise customize to suit my tastes and fishing requirements.

Seeing the Tribute photos inspired me to look at the other build projects on their site. In sum, have learned a lot that is directly applicable to how I re-wire or re-work various systems to replicate the best practices evidenced in a masterwork such as the new DonaKen. Examples- am reworking various aspects of my lazarette, the wiring, plumbing routing, engine air intakes and whatnot...the photos have been hugely helpful.

Thanks again, please keep posting up, and congratulations on your project.


----------



## donaken

Fisheramen....Lol..at least I spelled Schwarzenegger correct 
Man, sounds like a great project your working on....if your into wiring, 
Rich Scheffer Jr wired this girl from bow to stern and his artistic talents reflect in his work...with the boat disassembled it has given me the chance to look over his wire runs, terminations, connections, distribution panels etc...any conceivable area for chaffing has been addressed....his work is impeccable!


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

....


----------



## donaken

Front


----------



## donaken

Back


----------



## donaken

...,.


----------



## donaken

This is about all I've seen of Rich Jr the last couple trips....


----------



## WildCard07

donaken said:


> This is about all I've seen of Rich Jr the last couple trips....


Dude has skills. Very impressive.


----------



## donaken

Then there is the few areas that have me scratching my head....The helm electronics are not far behind and the piles in the brow are the tower runs.....


----------



## donaken

helm


----------



## donaken

Brow...


----------



## donaken

Am ready for some football....wallpaper and finishes are about complete forward, I will post pics tom....one fine lady....


----------



## Mustake

Looks good buddy, can't wait to see her


----------



## DRILHER

Well at least you can see where the millions are being spent. This is one hell of a build. What is timeline for launch looking like.


----------



## Fisheramen

donaken said:


> Brow...


OBSERVATION
It striking to me that the inside of the hull is faired and smooth, painted, everywhere. Doing that by hand would not have been feasible; am guessing that is the byproduct of how it came off the mold in some way?

QUESTION
Also, noticed the "12 Volt" panel. All DC circuits are 12v? Would have thought that the long runs would have required 24, or 36V?


----------



## WesJ

So dang nice, thanks for documenting this for us here. Very cool to see the process as your boat comes together.

Wes


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

*Transformer*



Fisheramen said:


> QUESTION
> Also, noticed the "12 Volt" panel. All DC circuits are 12v? Would have thought that the long runs would have required 24, or 36V?


There's usually a converter to step down in voltage. At least that is how mine is done up on the bridge.

In that one pic, it looks like the lower panel is 12VDC. I image the breakers above that are 24VDC.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

What kind of trolling motor you gonna have? Power pole or talon?


----------



## Popfish

*Oh yeah*

Great lines...just right. Nice job. Can't wait to see her in the water...
Where will she berth?:texasflag


----------



## donaken

Sorry guys...long days, short nights...hope to catch up in a day or two...alot happening at Tribute....this is Jamie Parker "the wood man" finishing up the VIP headboard....teak w burl inlay...one thing about "true" custom, nothing is cnc computer produced...it all starts w a chunk or sheet of wood....


----------



## donaken

Received our "Trillion" series equipment from Release Marine yesterday.....nothing short of incredible...pure artwork! Only pulled the wrapping back to take a peek......speechless...


----------



## donaken

The first person to put a nick in it....is going overboard....:fish:


----------



## Fisheramen

Purty.


----------



## donaken

Fisheramen said:


> Purty.


To answer your question....she has a 12/24v, 120/240v system....Tuffy is right on...the 12v panel you see is below the helm, it's a step down from the upper half 24v to run 12v accessories on the bridge...


----------



## [email protected]

Whatever you do don't let them run Electric reel outlets from that panel! Awesome looking machine though and great thread!


----------



## donaken

Vance...we are transporting her to ACY Oct 12th...plan to splash and run her w/o tower or hardtop...was suggested tower and electronics package to be completed in about 6 weeks...I hit the half way mark the first of Dec...hopefully it will be ready by then for a good birthday shakedown 
Here's a few pics of the wall coverings..


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

..,..


----------



## donaken

,,..,,


----------



## donaken

The hallway fabric is called Grass Mat...looks absolutely stunning against the wood...the first pic was a Venetian Plaster in the master...considering tearing it out for a lighter shade Grass Mat :/


----------



## donaken

Better pic...


----------



## Ruthless53

Ken if I remember correctly the acerts were the major factor in not purchasing "Aye Caramba". How did you get past your hesitation with the engines. Would be the same engines in each boat correct? I'm guessing that the Tribute although bigger will be considerably more efficient but I seem to remember something about Texas slow boating with the c-32's not being good on the engines.


----------



## donaken

Matt...we been kickin around the trolling motor idea....there's a place in Stuart that builds them w a 14' shaft, just lays across the bow and has a remote on a lanyard....still up in the air on anchors, leaning toward the Talon w the 15' extension....here's Rich Jr working on some wiring in the elevator shaft


----------



## Ruthless53

Oh and that chair is flipping rediculous! The wood on the arm rests and how smooth the cushion flows into it is fine!!


----------



## donaken

Tim...discussed running 00 wire from the bridge to the c/p  actually our capt suggested a 100 amp Vanner to supply both sides...
Couple more pics of the interior...


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Popfish...somewhere between West Palm and Stuart, have not settled on a permanent berth yet...


----------



## donaken

,,..,,


----------



## donaken

Ready for stone cap and backsplash...


----------



## [email protected]

donaken said:


> Tim...discussed running 00 wire from the bridge to the c/p  actually our capt suggested a 100 amp Vanner to supply both sides...
> Couple more pics of the interior...


Vanner boxes are a good thing! Just keep the run under 20' regardless of wire size. As the boats get bigger, we are getting creative on how to run the dredge reels. Best of luck, this is truly a beautiful rig!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

lol-- very nice-- are you gonna move over there to be near your baby or just keep it there?


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> Ken if I remember correctly the acerts were the major factor in not purchasing "Aye Caramba". How did you get past your hesitation with the engines. Would be the same engines in each boat correct? I'm guessing that the Tribute although bigger will be considerably more efficient but I seem to remember something about Texas slow boating with the c-32's not being good on the engines.


Will...there are a few generations of Acert's....Rich's boat has the 1825hp w a wet turbo setup....night and day diff...would expect them to slobber w extended low rpm, w less factors to consider....the weight and balance of Rich's boats give them the ability to plane at a much lower rpm...giving new meaning to slow boating...am curious her range at 30 kts tho....


----------



## donaken

[email protected] said:


> Vanner boxes are a good thing! Just keep the run under 20' regardless of wire size. As the boats get bigger, we are getting creative on how to run the dredge reels. Best of luck, this is truly a beautiful rig!


Noted Tim, thanks...would luv to hear more from the creative aspect...soon I will be past all the decorating discussions and on to the good stuff like rigging her to fish


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> lol-- very nice-- are you gonna move over there to be near your baby or just keep it there?


Honestly, that area is a great central location for our plans w the boat...we have hired a young man Captain Stetson Turney to oversee operations, he has compiled an impressive resume of accomplishments, along w his reference list of the most respected in the industry....for the time being, I think we will be content w our floating real estate, but would consider something on solid ground if we decide to pursue a build from the ground up....there continues to be a lot of interest in her since we started the process, but it would require a REALLY big step for someone else to move us in that direction sooner than later....


----------



## Tortuga

donaken said:


> Matt...we been kickin around the trolling motor idea....there's a place in Stuart that builds them w a 14' shaft, just lays across the bow and has a remote on a lanyard....still up in the air on anchors, leaning toward the Talon w the 15' extension....here's Rich Jr working on some wiring in *the elevator shaft*


"Elevator shaft"..???... C'mon now, Captain....:rotfl:


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Will...there are a few generations of Acert's....Rich's boat has the 1825hp w a wet turbo setup....night and day diff...would expect them to slobber w extended low rpm, w less factors to consider....the weight and balance of Rich's boats give them the ability to plane at a much lower rpm...giving new meaning to slow boating...am curious her range at 30 kts tho....


I read somewhere that "Alican" hits 30knots at 1700 rpm and ONLY BURNING 80GPH!!!  If I didn't misread that's pretty dang good for a 72'. Much difference in the two boats engines? Is Rich expecting the same top end of 42-42 knots?


----------



## donaken

Man needed to finish my sec cup a joe before typing, sorry Stetson lol....
Captain Stetson Turney is our newest family member....fat fingers and bad eyes..

Will....can only hope she has #'s like the Alican....some geometry changes to the new boats running surface...will be interesting to see the differences...


----------



## donaken

This is Brian Scheffer...he hasn't missed a Tribute build yet, with a multitude of refits in-between....he is as committed as they come, commuting between Georgia and Jupiter....thanks Brian!


----------



## donaken

A few pics of the transducer install...


----------



## donaken

Prepping the bottom...


----------



## donaken

Have heard a few stories of these ducers failing from the heat they produce being flush mounted with the keel.....Rich decided to give this one plenty of breathing room and incorporate a fairing block to the leading edge....


----------



## donaken

This is Leroy "Tyson" Baxter creating the fairing blocks for the transducer, Tyson has been w Rich along time, evident in the earliest Tribute and Jim Smith photo albums...


----------



## donaken

Here's Mike working his magic in the tackle room....Mike was gracious enough to load a flash card for me with pics from the beginning....a pile of wood and straight taped lines on the floor....working on a slide show to share.


----------



## donaken

Got a chance to stop by American while I was in town to ck out the new tower by Bausch American...was a little disappointed when I was sent pics of a 6 step, but standing next to it, the proportions are perfect...will not be long now!


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

..,..


----------



## donaken

--_--


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

Last one...


----------



## donaken

Had Jamie Parker finishing the final coats on the transom....hats off Jaime!!


----------



## Yams

So when is the first sea trial? Looking forward to seeing it in the water.


----------



## donaken

Yams said:


> So when is the first sea trial? Looking forward to seeing it in the water.


You and me both...shook hands for the 17th, but our captain suggested some fresh paint in a few areas that were thin....who knows....this is a pic of Donna's anniversary present....hope she likes it


----------



## Mustake

Looking good ken


----------



## Blueshoes

This picture of the north jetty was taken by that model drone. You should enjoy it, battery goes fast though. Heads up.


----------



## Yams

donaken said:


> You and me both...shook hands for the 17th, but our captain suggested some fresh paint in a few areas that were thin....who knows....this is a pic of Donna's anniversary present....hope she likes it


Very cool. Love the drone stuff, wish they could engineer a longer lasting battery for them.


----------



## donaken

Really enjoyed my last trip to Jupiter...got to spend some quality time w Rich Sr. duck hunting from his custom Tribute duck sled on Okeechobee....lol the ducks are safe for now...couple more pics, Rich Jr. relocated the breaker panel in the galley to the pump room to make room for the "drink" ice machine...


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

The VIP headboard...burl inlay turned out beautiful!


----------



## donaken

Nickel brushed hardware thru-out...


----------



## donaken

Jeff Gaunt w IMS American doing what he does best...


----------



## donaken

:smile:


----------



## donaken

Has been some discussion between the troops to replace the center 15" to a 17" and reverting back to a 25kw radar :/ the Spot Zero and Brownies Aqua Lung should be delivered this week...


----------



## donaken

A few pics of materials used to build the new DonaKen....


----------



## donaken

..-..


----------



## donaken

:smile:


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Have seen several deer and hogs around Rich's place, this trophy is no exception! :biggrin:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

lets see some progress Ken--


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> lets see some progress Ken--


Lol...Matt...she is coming together nicely, some early indecisions and change orders have slowed progress, but we are in the final stages of getting her buttoned up...the Cat guys will be onboard shortly to lube the engines and have them running in the shop prior to transport...the bulk of the salon interior will not be completed until the tower, electronics and a/v equipment have been completed at American...it's been a learning process with good notes taken...the old saying, "the devil is in the details" has never rang more true...Capt Stetson keeps a short leash and has a good eye for detail, we are lucky to have him onboard...soon she will be slicing thru St.Lucie inlet, hopefully to a westerly breeze ðŸ˜€


----------



## donaken

*Progress..*

Few progress pics from the Capt....tuna tubes being built for the Carolina Box


----------



## donaken

Transom door reinstalled...exhaust tubes painted..


----------



## donaken

Headliners being installed...


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Tyson sanding the primer/barrier coat salon floor...


----------



## donaken

Tackle room coming along nicely....


----------



## donaken

Bridge a/c and speaker cutouts....


----------



## donaken

Spot Zero install....


----------



## gbeardjr

The boat looks amazing, where is it being built at? I live in Seabrook and would love to do a drive by if its anywhere in the area.


Garnett


----------



## donaken

gbeardjr said:


> The boat looks amazing, where is it being built at? I live in Seabrook and would love to do a drive by if its anywhere in the area.
> 
> Garnett


Thanks Garnett....its being built in Jupiter Florida, plan to have it in the Gulf late May, early June next year for a few months tournament fishing...like to have it in Isla Jan/Feb.... then hopefully Dominican for a few months


----------



## TOM WEBER

Love shiny engine rooms....


----------



## mike latouche

This is an amazing build! This thread continues to be full of surprises that most of us will never experience. Thanks for sharing! Watching for Splash Day. Good Luck!


----------



## TeamJefe

Are you putting a side scanning/searchlight sonar on this boat?


----------



## RobATX

It has been a pleasure coming to this thread and watching the DonaKen come together little by little. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rode Warrior

Don't forget to get a bottle of champagne while you're out.


----------



## donaken

Thanks Ya'll, appreciate the comments....Jefe, couldnt afford the side scan, but did add dual acr spotlights  plan to fire up the engines the 14th in the shop, transport the 20th and splash on the 21st....plan to test run her in the St Lucie river before hauling her for another 6 weeks to complete...couple pics the Capt sent yesterday..


----------



## donaken

Glacier drop in chest freezer...


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

..,..


----------



## donaken

Ice makers new home almost complete...


----------



## donaken

bridge, electronics layout....


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

Organized chaos...


----------



## donaken

we installed the spot zero on the original stand for the ice chipper in the engine room and relocated the chipper below the tackle station...not sure about that radius...


----------



## donaken

With plenty dry storage to spare....


----------



## nelson6500

It's coming along pretty good, The craftsmanship looks awesome Ken.


----------



## donaken

Been playing with Donna's anniversary present  am ready for some killer transport pics...buddy's house in Seabrook...


----------



## Mustake

If you're in town bring that by the boat I want to check it out. I'm thinking of getting one


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Ok Can you give me a rundown on the electronics package what,who and why sorry if this is redundant but I just checked back in and the water maker please
Info for water maker if you put one on amd I assume since you have every freakin thing else you did --GPD and 2 or 4 membrane and why. 
thanks --


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Ok Can you give me a rundown on the electronics package what,who and why sorry if this is redundant but I just checked back in and the water maker please
> Info for water maker if you put one on amd I assume since you have every freakin thing else you did --GPD and 2 or 4 membrane and why.
> thanks --


FCI Max-Q modular 2 membrane, 1200gal/day.....in the pic the membranes are attached on the ceiling of the pump room, the controller along the elect track, pump and filters mounted below....we started w all Garmin, but the Capt decided to change out the 12w garmin radar to a 25w Simrad, I will get specifics for you.


----------



## fishtruck

D A M N Ken that sled is looking FINE!
Rob C


----------



## donaken

Installation....at his right knee is the pump, the blue filter behind him on the bulkhead is primary and the tall wht filter behind him is secondary....not sure how to use it, yet....they say it's easy...


----------



## My Little Big boat

So, the only thing missing is the fuel maker now... 
She is coming along and looking good.


----------



## Ruthless53

My Little Big boat said:


> So, the only thing missing is the fuel maker now...
> She is coming along and looking good.


That's built into the grey water system! Takes the used up rum and turns it into biofuel! Requirement for being aboard Donaken is drinking a lot of rum!!! Especially when there's a blue on the deck and she's pinned trying to make the scales! That scenario requires massive amounts of rum!!!


----------



## donaken

fishtruck said:


> D A M N Ken that sled is looking FINE!
> Rob C


Thanks Rob!


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> That's built into the grey water system! Takes the used up rum and turns it into biofuel! Requirement for being aboard Donaken is drinking a lot of rum!!! Especially when there's a blue on the deck and she's pinned trying to make the scales! That scenario requires massive amounts of rum!!!


Dam Will, your makin my nipples hard :biggrin:
Actually, think they figured out Titos burns cleaner and much more efficiently
W/o the added weight  will keep both onboard for plenty R&D!! :dance:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thanks -- We have looked at a few boats now and most had 2 membranes and made 600 or so per day. One we saw last Friday had a 4 and I want to say made 1600? That sounded like a bit of overkill. But, it was a beautiful decked out sled, and they said they used a ton of water, so it may not have been.


----------



## donaken

*She's alive !!!*

Had RingPower on the boat today...Man...how cool to see this girl take her first breathe of air...can't say there was an audible exclamation!! rather a soft whirr and a wispy come hither...man, does she sound sexy....kinda expected a poof...a puff...a sputter, a cloud of smoke or something...only thing I heard was "unbuckle your britches big boy, your going to enjoy this"  honestly....smooth as silk, can only imagine her exhaust tubes full of water with a little back pressure to add a little throaty resonance, man...I'll never want to Sleep at home again  Couple pics of her exhale...shot some video, but all you can hear is the shop fan behind me


----------



## donaken

Sorry, pics will not load in this flea bag motel... more tomorrow!


----------



## Fisheramen

donaken said:


> Sorry, pics will not load in this flea bag motel... more tomorrow!


Durn, a cliffhanger. Been monitoring this thread for months now, awaiting the money shot.

Seriously- am always looking forward to your next pics. keep em coming.


----------



## Bob Haley

Wheres it being built because we are trying to go to the Fort Lauderdale boat show at the end of the month. I bet that will be sweet watching her going down the road and lifted in to get wet for the first time. Wet date?


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys...she is in Jupiter, transport and splash is next wed at American yachts in stuart...Wheels, rudders, 1000 gal 
and we are in business...cat will be onboard to complete par testing...Bausch American plans to mount and bed the tower thursday....will be a lot happening...boarding now, stay tuned!


----------



## Bob Haley

Ken, Will she be at the boat show on the 30th? 
If your too busy, can we use all your party passes and free drink tickets? I wear an XL shirt so I will do my best to represent yr work of art and take pictures with all the local talent.
I'm sure yr new beast would steal the show and congrats!


----------



## riversnooker

Swap those diesels for a small nuclear reactor and fish for a thousand years. Don't know if it would raise many billfish though? Maybe troll for Godzilla! Lol
But seriously.......she's a work of art! Beautiful vessel


----------



## Realvestor

Thanks for doing such a good job of documenting and including us in your build. It's AWESOME and your attention to detail is incredible! I know I'll never have a boat like that but you allow me to live vicariously through you. It's fun to watch it all come together. Congratulations!


----------



## donaken

Bob Haley said:


> Ken, Will she be at the boat show on the 30th?
> If your too busy, can we use all your party passes and free drink tickets? I wear an XL shirt so I will do my best to represent yr work of art and take pictures with all the local talent.
> I'm sure yr new beast would steal the show and congrats!


Bob...party passes and drink tickets are yours, will have your shirt onboard when you stop by....considering her debut at the Palm Beach International Boat Show in March w private showings for deep pockets and 2coolers 
Talent? Mums the word...


----------



## donaken

Thanks for the comments...couple pics from her startup....mark my words gents,
There's not a Blue Marlin safe in any ocean with this girl overhead!!


----------



## donaken

Starboard...uneventful to the eye....shear ecstasy to the ears!!


----------



## donaken

Capt Stetson and Brian wrapping up a few last minute items....hmm, righty tighty, lefty loosey?


----------



## donaken

Couple hydraulic lines and bow thruster will be complete...Rich likes to keep this area unpainted for leak detection...it's possible for water penetration to travel under a painted surface making it almost impossible to locate the access point...
Most thruster tubes are as thin as pvc pipe, Rich's thruster tube is as thick as most boat hulls....


----------



## donaken

Vanner Box installed, this will regulate amperage to our 12v cockpit receptacles 
That will operate our LP's....and margarita machine


----------



## donaken

Finishing up a few interior touches...the window lambricans are going to be really cool...the inset is a woven leather pattern...headed to the river bottom, will post a few more pics later...thanks again for the comments!


----------



## gordaskipper

*Curious*

It is mesmerizing to look at these pictures bearing in mind the magnitude of all these details, design and installation techniques. I drank two cups of coffee just looking through thread. With my electrical background I'm curious do all electrical connections with screw type terminals are they applying special electrical compounds on these connections? I'm sure there is to circumvent loose connections from vibrations that pull more amps, waste electricity and shorten lifespan on equipment. Also on battery distribution panels on threaded stud applications are they using any SS nyloc or crimp lock nuts? I can't tell from pictures I'm thinking of buying a 40" or so boat to redo. We all waiting for the maiden voyage video from your wife b-day gift that will be interesting...


----------



## donaken

gordaskipper said:


> It is mesmerizing to look at these pictures bearing in mind the magnitude of all these details, design and installation techniques. I drank two cups of coffee just looking through thread. With my electrical background I'm curious do all electrical connections with screw type terminals are they applying special electrical compounds on these connections? I'm sure there is to circumvent loose connections from vibrations that pull more amps, waste electricity and shorten lifespan on equipment. Also on battery distribution panels on threaded stud applications are they using any SS nyloc or crimp lock nuts? I can't tell from pictures I'm thinking of buying a 40" or so boat to redo. We all waiting for the maiden voyage video from your wife b-day gift that will be interesting...


Lotsa lock washers  got a note from our Capt he was carvin pumpkins with neighbors and kids....wanted to know if I knew which one was his 
Zoom in....cool or what...


----------



## Yams

Captain and an artist! Love it!


----------



## donaken

*Drum roll !!!*

Loaded and ready for her Big Day!!


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

Easy, easy....


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

..,..


----------



## donaken

They were able to fit the entire rig in the shop w inches to spare....


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

Carbon fiber rudders, wheels and a little petro, we ready to roll!! Fingers crossed its not raining tomorrow :dance:


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

What an amazing work of art...Rich calls her pretty, I call her gorgeous!!
Stay tuned....


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Man I bet you have hell sleeping tonight. Congrats. Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## scend irie

That is gorgeous! Stunning!
I hope it's a pretty straight shot to the boat ramp.


----------



## T_rout

Awesome "boat"!!! That's gorgeous!!


----------



## Hunter

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## DRILHER

WOW! Congrats to you and Donna! Y'all chose well after the long search. Perfect to find one already started.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*WOW Thank's for all the reports*

Life is great, good luck tomorrow


----------



## Kenner21

She's stunning Ken, love seeing Seabrook as her hailing port.


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys...today's her birthday! Rich puts her at a trim 86k pounds as she sits...



Kenner21 said:


> She's stunning Ken, love seeing Seabrook as her hailing port.


Could have put any home port in the country....
Texas was the only state considered....


----------



## donaken

Sexiest lines ever...like seeing a well built woman in latex 
Timeless appeal....


----------



## finz

Awesome Sir, congrats..


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

That is a mighty fine boat, just beautiful!


----------



## Yams

Cant wait to see pictures of her rigged out and in the water.


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Sexiest lines ever...like seeing a well built woman in latex
> Timeless appeal....


Do what you do and get that girl wet!! Cannot wait to see how she sits in the water!!! Can't wait to see the video of her rolling along at 45 knots!!! What's yours and Rich's final guess on speed?


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## ccbluewater

What a beautiful boat. Thanks for all of the pics throughout the process, and am looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## coastman

That's a fine boat sir!


----------



## donaken

Finishing touches...


----------



## D.L.

That is one Fine boat! Been cool watching I progress... I'll be looking for the crew wanted posts! haha :cheers:


----------



## txteltech

Glad to see everything coming along so well is she going to splash today or is there more prep work ?


----------



## donaken

Sorry about the sideways pic...maybe Mont can straighten...about to get her wet!!


----------



## Shaky

straightened up the pics.....

awesome looking boat!


----------



## My Little Big boat

The pic installing the prop puts size in perspective, just look at the exhaust compared to his head... Looking better everyday


----------



## TeamJefe

Why is there a white stripe between the teak transom and that start of the bottom paint? Is that just until they fit it with a tower and full fuel? The boat looks great!!! Can't wait to see pics of it running and the performance numbers. Oh and some shots of a big blue on the wire!


----------



## Game-Over

TeamJefe said:


> Is that just until they fit it with a tower and full fuel?


I believe he stated earlier in the thread that they were waiting to paint the boot stripe until after she is fully loaded down.


----------



## TeamJefe

Scratch that. Just remembered you can't paint the boot stripe till you know the water line.


----------



## donaken

Not sure whos wetter...me or her!!


----------



## D.L.

Need some aerial shots with mamas new toy!


----------



## WildCard07

Congrats on getting her wet Ken. That is truly one fine vessel.


----------



## Mustake

Congrats buddy...looks warm down there. I'm stuck in Connecticut and it sucks. Look forward to the performance reports


----------



## donaken

Thanks Shaky...thanks guys...I'm really at a loss for words to adequately describe her performance debut...from my experience, most boats struggle at some point in the power band...whether it's reverberating wheels at take off or the boat breaking over on plane looking for the sweet spot, it might be hatches that rattle or some idiosyncrasy inherent with the build that you notice getting her to her happy place....this girl was flawless, she is as smooth as silk from take off to wot...there's no squatting at take off, no bow rise to break over, she goes from sitting level to running level with a gradual bow rise pushing the upper limits...her throaty come hither at idle turns into a whirring whisper at speed...you can stand anywhere on the boat at speed (out of the wind) and have a normal conversation, it's crazy, I remember a conversation early on with Rich explaining some of the composite materials he uses are the same found in Gulf Stream, Leer and Citation jets, the sound dampening attributes are insane. From the beginning I have been enamored with her lines, the bright work, the wood work, the engine room layout, the pump room, everything I could see feel and 
touch...her debut opened the door to a much much deeper appreciation for what Rich has created...undeniably the finest performance sportfish ever built....
1850rpm....35kts....100gph....60% load
I can't stop smiling :biggrin:


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Offered Rich the first opportunity to put her on plane...he didn't hesitate....
He and Capt Stetson letting her eat...


----------



## donaken

Looks like Lousiana wata...


----------



## donaken

Didn't take long for Tim Bausch to get his Bausch American Towers group rockin!


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

:biggrin:


----------



## donaken

The shirt says it all....ck out the rake in the front risers....fine or what..


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Parting shot....took a lot of pics and video with my drone during transport and delivery that I will post soon....happy happy happy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter

Wowzers! 35 knots at 60% load....just wow! Amazing hiw fast they set the tower too. Congrats.


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> ...


Dang she does have some beautiful lines!!! 35 knots at 1850 should get you at least 43 or more at 2350 don't you think?

Wonder if that guy in the other thread still thinks the pit looks small?


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> Dang she does have some beautiful lines!!! 35 knots at 1850 should get you at least 43 or more at 2350 don't you think?
> 
> Wonder if that guy in the other thread still thinks the pit looks small?


Yea Will 43kt top end out of the box, the wheels were from her sistership Rich had reworked, she spun a little more than 2350, probly keep this set for spares and have another pair built, tweaked a little  final numbers in a few weeks.
Their first taste of salt...


----------



## txwader247

donaken said:


> Yea Will 43kt top end out of the box, the wheels were from her sistership Rich had reworked, she spun a little more than 2350, probly keep this set for spares and have another pair built, tweaked a little  final numbers in a few weeks.
> Their first taste of salt...


The whole boat is a mess...you should give it to me and start over:cheers:. Congrats on one of the finest vessels I've ever seen.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Ken -- I have been told more blades= lower turbulence, why not go with 5 blades if this is true? Maybe a stupid question.


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Ken -- I have been told more blades= lower turbulence, why not go with 5 blades if this is true? Maybe a stupid question.


Matt, speed... look forward to putting her thru her paces w the Capt and see how she handles....may borrow a pair of 5's for comparison....let u know


----------



## dallasrick

Been watching this thread for a while, that is one fine ride Ken.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Ok thanks -- I read some more about it-- makes sense.


----------



## Drifter

*.*

BEAUTIFUL. ...Ken..JUST BEAUTIFUL! !!!

Congratulations to Dona and You....

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## blaze 'em

Another dumb question to some here, but why is the top black? Does it help with glare? Again, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Ruthless53

blaze 'em said:


> Another dumb question to some here, but why is the top black? Does it help with glare? Again, excuse my ignorance.


It's called a mask and it's purely for style. Meant to look like the windshield. In the late 90's/early 2000's it was more popular to go with no mask. That didn't last long and the mask is back. It's been the style for many more years than no mask.


----------



## country7

think he means the top of the tuna tower all the piping but i could be wrong


----------



## TeamJefe

The buggy top is black to cut down on glare while spotting fish


----------



## blaze 'em

10-4, and ya I was talking about the tuna tower.


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> :biggrin:


I really like the design of the stairs to the bridge. Safety wise those are going to be sweet! After doing a triple lindy of the 2nd rung about dusk on a sloppy sloppy day a few years back i realized how big of a deal that really is!! I bounced off the tackle storage, and ending up wrapped around the fighting chair pedestal.....would've made a great video! We also refinished the slipper teak with HEAVY nonslip after that trip!!


----------



## Yams

So awesome. Congratulations again. Absolutley fine boat.

Was playing poker this past week at Bellagio in Las Vegas and had a lady sit at the table. We got to talking fishing, she was telling me about her and her husbands boat and their summer trips they made. They were considering upgrading to a Tribute this winter. I referred her to this thread.


----------



## donaken

blaze 'em said:


> Another dumb question to some here, but why is the top black? Does it help with glare? Again, excuse my ignorance.


Yes glare...the entire upper helm is done in a mat finish as well as the underside of the bridge hardtop....


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> It's called a mask and it's purely for style. Meant to look like the windshield. In the late 90's/early 2000's it was more popular to go with no mask. That didn't last long and the mask is back. It's been the style for many more years than no mask.


Will, was interesting to learn a little about the early masking...initially builders dabbled with flat, gloss and mat mask paints...problem was with the excessive heat they promoted...fading, blistering and peeling with even the best paint jobs...in some boats it was the excessive drying that came with the heat that caused distortions in the super structure....then someone drinking rum one night decided to add some metal flake to their mask paint..... BAM!!


----------



## donaken

blaze 'em said:


> 10-4, and ya I was talking about the tuna tower.


Marlin Tower!!! Add another 5/6 steps, tuna tower....


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> I really like the design of the stairs to the bridge. Safety wise those are going to be sweet! After doing a triple lindy of the 2nd rung about dusk on a sloppy sloppy day a few years back i realized how big of a deal that really is!! I bounced off the tackle storage, and ending up wrapped around the fighting chair pedestal.....would've made a great video! We also refinished the slipper teak with HEAVY nonslip after that trip!!


Dang Will, agree that would have made a great video 
The ladders Rich builds are as custom as they get...I will get some close up pics and explain how they are built....very cool!!


----------



## donaken

Yams said:


> So awesome. Congratulations again. Absolutley fine boat.
> 
> Was playing poker this past week at Bellagio in Las Vegas and had a lady sit at the table. We got to talking fishing, she was telling me about her and her husbands boat and their summer trips they made. They were considering upgrading to a Tribute this winter. I referred her to this thread.


Thanks Yams....for the couple from Vegas, contact Dennis Close 561-420-7299
He is a breathe of fresh air in the industry, can't say enough good things about him!!


----------



## donaken

Sorry for the delay...lotsa outdoor activities this time of year 
couple of drone pics of her delivery...


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

ACY...


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Bausch American Towers...just WOW!


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Hardtop installed...riggers mounted


----------



## donaken

Absolutely stunning!!! here fishy fishy


----------



## D.L.

Dream boat fo sho! Congrats she's Beautiful!


----------



## Fuelin

I have enjoyed this thread. Thank you for sharing along the way.


----------



## blaze 'em

donaken said:


> Marlin Tower!!! Add another 5/6 steps, tuna tower....


Haha, understood!!!


----------



## WildCard07

donaken said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! here fishy fishy


Absolutely beautiful Ken. Congrats!


----------



## My Little Big boat

Looks like it's about time to get some blood on the deck! She sure looks good


----------



## trapper67

Huge congrats. You are living THE dream !!!!


----------



## saltaholic

Wow!!! Speechless, she is absolutely perfect.....


----------



## GhostRider

World Class ! Congratulations !


----------



## Fin-Atic

Very nice!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Ken that thing turned out great -- WOW!
How soon before you sell her and start on another? lol


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Ken that thing turned out great -- WOW!
> How soon before you sell her and start on another? lol


Thanks Matt....the only thing I have on my mind is fishing....am intrigued to build one from the ground up in good time, but I won't do it boatless 
Study the house and tower lines, possible perfection...2nd pic, Rupps new rollers....takes 3 triples, 1 double, 1 single for each quad rigger...will be adding a lot of nav/sat equip over the next few days....


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## Tortuga

Absolutely gorgeous vessel, Cap'n Ken...

On the right hand side of the pix of rollers...are those "fish flags" ???

Pretty optimistic...but guessing with that bote you will have to buy more of them..:rotfl:


----------



## donaken

Tortuga said:


> Absolutely gorgeous vessel, Cap'n Ken...
> 
> On the right hand side of the pix of rollers...are those "fish flags" ???
> 
> Pretty optimistic...but guessing with that bote you will have to buy more of them..:rotfl:


Thanks Tuga...I was wondering the same...looks like one of them old rugs we had when I was young...Capt sent me the pic....and we are all set w flags to completely fill both riggers :dance:
Look forward to inviting you aboard!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Unreal build, absolutely stunner of a vessel you got there ken! In no time at all, you'll be out on the pond and all the stresses of your build will be nothing but a memory! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Been following thus build, unreal doesn't begin to do it justice. I think it would be very cool to see what the first fish caught on the boat even it is bait


----------



## BullyARed

Wow!


----------



## ComeFrom?

Now ya' talkin'!!!


----------



## jamisjockey

Dude it's just bad ***!


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys....another angle...will take some detailed pics today,
Shes coming along very nicely....


----------



## RobATX

It doesn't even look real it's so **** beautiful.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That is one beauty right there. You have done a GREAT job transforming this piece of art. I bet the ride is as good or better than she looks. Congratulations to a job well done.


----------



## donaken

Thanks gentlemen....80degrees in Florida, D says I'm in for climate shock when I hit the ground in H town later today  the guys with IMS America are finishing up pulling miles of wire and cable, placed the gearbox and Radar array on the hardtop cking clearance, is close...didn't realize the array had a 7 1/2' span :0
Looks beefy, like the tower... Capt Stetson is working his way thru all systems, his fill design for the tuna tube insert for the Carolina box works flawlessly...the granite counters starting going in today and canvas designers were onboard finishing up headliners that were left open for wire pulls....hope to make her first shakedown first week of Dec....fingers crossed


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

Watch your fingers


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Oh Boy!!!


----------



## donaken

Hope she likes it....still gets back splash..


----------



## donaken

..,..


----------



## donaken

Capt thought the steering rod was looking a little industrious 
Little polish and BAM...like the way he thinks!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Looking great Ken!


----------



## TeamJefe

Where to those tubes drain to? The lip around the outside? The boat looks great.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Very nice-- Liking the tubes -- water must be pretty dirty in the slip huh?


----------



## donaken

TeamJefe said:


> Where to those tubes drain to? The lip around the outside? The boat looks great.


Thanks guys...the tube assembly drops into the actual livewell, which drains high on each end of the tank, then overboard...the feed is from a 2" nipple from the bottom that runs from a manifold that manages the high pressure from the jacuzzi pump...only took half throttle to achieve what we needed in the Carolina box  plenty throttle left to dabble w a couple other ideas...

Matt...the water under the boat is sweet, St Lucie River., have seen Tilapia in the slip...looks like Venice, La. tho and leaves the same impression...her bottom looks like she's be running the Delacroix marsh all summer lol...


----------



## C-Man87

One fine vessel you got there Ken, really enjoy following this thread! Bet you cant wait to get her out in the big pond this spring!


----------



## Yams

So when is the first real trip on the books Ken? You mentioned Bahamas soon? Want to see some pics of her on that crystal blue water. Those will be calendar worthy.


----------



## Sauce

Beautiful vessel sir- well done


----------



## donaken

Yams said:


> So when is the first real trip on the books Ken? You mentioned Bahamas soon? Want to see some pics of her on that crystal blue water. Those will be calendar worthy.


Plan to spend a couple days aboard first part of Dec., want to run the boat and probly get a transient slip in one of the marinas we are considering....first real trip in Jan sometime, Bahama Mama trip  taking our moms and the kids somewhere close in the Bahamas, next trip Chub, to wet a few lures...


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Plan to spend a couple days aboard first part of Dec., want to run the boat and probly get a transient slip in one of the marinas we are considering....first real trip in Jan sometime, Bahama Mama trip  taking our moms and the kids somewhere close in the Bahamas, next trip Chub, to wet a few lures...


Is there no video of the first run? I've looked all over tributes website and fb page and am dying to see a video of her pinned!


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> Is there no video of the first run? I've looked all over tributes website and fb page and am dying to see a video of her pinned!


The only vid is on my iPad and it was from the bridge at full pace...a lot of wind noise and rubber faces  I will post it in a vid am working on from start to splash date...
We are a couple weeks from completion, remaining soft goods next week, final cockpit sanding and a few touches here and there and we be fishn!!
Changed the swing, much easy to access a/v equip....BluRay, Tuner, KEP Leviathan recorder...


----------



## donaken

Making ice!! Cool the new chippers will push vertically 5' to dump 
Some I've used would back pressure w a knat turd inline....downhill :/


----------



## donaken

Salon headliner and granite complete...Venetian blinds and lambricans soon to follow...


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

can't tell you how ready I am to get back on the water......


----------



## Gilchrist

As a woodworker, I really appreciate all of the finish work on the inside. Very, Very nice. I need to learn to use those finishes. Thanks for all of the nice inside shots.

Man, that boat is really nice, and I could not afford the rum to get that thing to the fishing hole. Good luck with her!


----------



## donaken

Gilchrist said:


> As a woodworker, I really appreciate all of the finish work on the inside. Very, Very nice. I need to learn to use those finishes. Thanks for all of the nice inside shots.
> 
> Man, that boat is really nice, and I could not afford the rum to get that thing to the fishing hole. Good luck with her!


Thanks buddy.....same here, pretty amazing what these guys can do with a pencil sketch and a chunk of wood...big week for Donaken, D will be onboard this week for the first time since we laid eyes on her, hope she like it


----------



## Tortuga

If "D" *DON'T* like it...it's time for you to 'trade up'....either the Lady or the bote....:rotfl:


----------



## Fishdaze

Wow! You have an incredibly beautiful fishing machine there. Thanks for posting the progress.


----------



## donaken

Thanks buddy.....today was a good day!


----------



## saltaholic

More pics!!!!


----------



## 1born2fish

wow!! Congrats Ken. She is a Beauty Queen!


----------



## saltwater4life

saltaholic said:


> More pics!!!!


I'm with ya! We need more pics! You've held back long enough!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

saltwater4life said:


> I'm with ya! We need more pics! You've held back long enough!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I could say I was holding back :/
Couple more pics from a short run w Donna and Capt. Stetson....
We have a lot of details to work out, but hopefully by mid Jan we will be ready to sample the local sailfish bite :fish:


----------



## donaken

tower


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

..,..


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Placed the aft rod holders for sun shade measurements, with a couple repairs and final sanding the chair will be installed...massive c/p


----------



## donaken

Can't tell you how excited and blessed we feel to have Capt Stetson Turney behind the wheel...looking forward to the transition from owner/operator to owner/fish head....it will be a first to have someone waiting on me to go fishing!


----------



## bandolera

*Free Deckhand available*

The boat is looking great keep the pics coming.


----------



## Miles2Fish

What a truly magnificent vessel! Sweet ride Ken....


----------



## Bob Haley

Does Marlin magazine know anything about her and that would be a great way to show all her beautiful lines?

Be sure to stop by Castaways in Jupiter Fla and party at the Square Grouper!
Best bar on the east coast.

I dont see a Texas Flag anywhere on her...yet!


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys...Bob, not sure if Marlin Mag has caught wind yet, but In The Bite had her in their splash report a few weeks ago...your recommendations are on my "to do" list  and your right about the Texas flag....YET!! Got a chance to run the boat again today and play w a few of her toys...hydraulic riggers, man they are the coolest!!


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

:fish:


----------



## donaken

And to think I wasn't going to put a tower on her hwell: what a stunning job
by Bausch American Towers....thanks guys!


----------



## donaken

And to think there's only one in the world like her....


----------



## bandolera

I see you went with the 2,000 mile radar. The thing is 8' across. Boat looks great!! did you run over to the bahamas with the family?


----------



## saltwater4life

Any pictures of the state rooms/tackle room/and such?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamaboy14

Stunning to say the least. Congrats on fish killin MACHINE!!!


----------



## spotsndots

Ken that is an absolute GORGEOUS MACHINE!! I hope y'all win Poco many times with it!!


----------



## finz

Awesome awesome, congrats on such a beautifullllll ride.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin

Friggen SWEET Dude! Wish I had some mailbox money coming in to get me one of those, lol. However, I can afford a REALLY nice 100 ft tow strap, and a tent to set up on my 24 blazer bay so I can tie off of your stern and get you to drag me around on the long hauls.... Once once you start fishin I'll give you some room and promise not to potlick ya. 
Just a thought
Haha


----------



## donaken

bandolera said:


> I see you went with the 2,000 mile radar. The thing is 8' across. Boat looks great!! did you run over to the bahamas with the family?


Thanks Jason...not yet, finalizing a few fit and finish items...some decisions I made early didn't do justice to Tribute's masterpiece...we hope to make our Bahama mamma trip in Feb...may need a hand, let you know.


----------



## donaken

saltwater4life said:


> Any pictures of the state rooms/tackle room/and such?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are getting close, lol, have made changes to every room in the house :/
Would like the next set of pics to be of the final product...stay tuned!


----------



## donaken

spotsndots said:


> Ken that is an absolute GORGEOUS MACHINE!! I hope y'all win Poco many times with it!!


Thanks man....I'll settle for back to back!! 
Appreciate the comments everyone...


----------



## Main Frame 8

No fuzzy dice???

Don't be poor!!!


----------



## Wildside31T

Great looking boat for sure! those shirts are sweet got any extras in an Xl? If y'all ever head down to S. Padre I'd be happy to give you a helping hand if needed!


----------



## donaken

Wildside31T said:


> Great looking boat for sure! those shirts are sweet got any extras in an Xl? If y'all ever head down to S. Padre I'd be happy to give you a helping hand if needed!


Will be in Port A late July, stop by the boat will hook you up!
We hauled and blocked the boat Friday to complete the boot strip, along w a couple misc items to address...they are adding the final bling to the interior and hope to share final pics soon


----------



## Yams

donaken said:


> Will be in Port A late July, stop by the boat will hook you up!
> We hauled and blocked the boat Friday to complete the boot strip, along w a couple misc items to address...they are adding the final bling to the interior and hope to share final pics soon


Keep us in the loop on the dates for Port A. I would love to come by and see it in person.


----------



## bingorocks

Some day...


----------



## txteltech

Yams said:


> Keep us in the loop on the dates for Port A. I would love to come by and see it in person.


Yah man I've been following the progress and would love to see her in person!!! Great attention to detail


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Diesel is $3.11 in Port A right now Ken. Just saying amigo...


----------



## Kenner21

donaken said:


> Will be in Port A late July, stop by the boat will hook you up!
> We hauled and blocked the boat Friday to complete the boot strip, along w a couple misc items to address...they are adding the final bling to the interior and hope to share final pics soon


 I'm not sure if you know about it but I hear there's a little fishing tournament not too far from there about that same time frame  Looking forward to the next round of pics.


----------



## lx22f/c

I don't normally post here but i have read this thread from the beginning and that is one Sweet Boat!!!!
Congrats to you and your family on such a Beautiful Boat!!! 
Cant wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys, we appreciate your comments....she is one fine lady 
I will pass along our schedule when we hit the gulf....the 3 color boot stripe design is one of a kind, between Capt Stetsons eye for detail and Jaime Parkers painting abilities, she could not be in better hands...I wanted to show completed pics, but the process is 2cool not to share


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

:fish:


----------



## donaken

The original carbon fiber rudders Rich designed are back in R&D, they looked really cool in the shop and on the boat, but didn't hold up In our initial test runs..fortunately we agreed early to split cost on another pair just in case  we also decided to add the blow out preventers above the rudders for peace of mind when cornering her at full pace....more a matter of finding that happy medium between creative engineering and on the water performance....you really have to admire someone like Rich or any of the custom builders, their minds are constantly in overdrive to push the envelope...


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

...


----------



## msdt-99517

Amazing, beast


----------



## Tortuga

"..f_*ortunately we agreed early to split cost on another pair just in case"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:........*_c'mon now, Ken.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltwater4life

Call me ignorant, but what is a blow out preventer? I see what it is, but what does it exactly do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

saltwater4life said:


> Call me ignorant, but what is a blow out preventer? I see what it is, but what does it exactly do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question.... It's common to see them on boats of this pedigree. Most high speed applications will see the rudders extend past the transom from a few inches, to several. The preventer basically extends the running surface above the rudder past the transom to help eliminate a possible vortex from being created above the rudder....
Here is an excellent read on the subject...

http://www.glen-l.com/weblettr/webletters-4/wl38-rudders.html

The carbon rudders were 50/50, star came off in perfect condition, the port came off a few pounds lighter...we added a lot stress to the port rudder w our initial runs by virtue of the waterway, just wish we had another pair to test after installing the preventers...I feel the carbon rudders are closer to perfection than our initial discussions...I relish the thought process, just wish my dad was here to enjoy it w me.


----------



## saltwater4life

donaken said:


> Good question.... It's common to see them on boats of this pedigree. Most high speed applications will see the rudders extend past the transom from a few inches, to several. The preventer basically extends the running surface above the rudder past the transom to help eliminate a possible vortex from being created above the rudder....
> Here is an excellent read on the subject...
> 
> http://www.glen-l.com/weblettr/webletters-4/wl38-rudders.html
> 
> The carbon rudders were 50/50, star came off in perfect condition, the port came off a few pounds lighter...we added a lot stress to the port rudder w our initial runs by virtue of the waterway, just wish we had another pair to test after installing the preventers...I feel the carbon rudders are closer to perfection than our initial discussions...I relish the thought process, just wish my dad was here to enjoy it w me.


Ahhhh makes sense, do depending on how farther rudder extends past the transom, the preventers could extend further out? So what happened to the carbon fiber rudders while testing them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

*Drum Roll!!*

Merry Christmas everyone!! She's getting close!! Splash her Monday and start derigging for a final clear coat on all metal and glass!! WBFS! (we be fishn soon)


----------



## donaken

: )


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

This boat is a beast....Very Nice! I got gas money hahahaha


----------



## Billphish

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> This boat is a beast....Very Nice! I got gas money hahahaha


 Pray he doesn't take you up with that.


----------



## Billphish

What's your first year plan once you shake this dream boat down? What ever it is I hope you keep us here informed.


----------



## Mustake

She looks great Ken. Can't wait to meet her in person


----------



## Ruthless53

Billphish said:


> Pray he doesn't take you up with that.


Yeah I got gas money too!!! Just enough to fire her up and idle over to the fuel dock for somebody with deeper pockets to fill up!!!


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys....she's in the pimp'n stage, I made a few interior changes that have held us up a bit and we are waiting on a couple parts to complete the recording system. 
Really looking forward to playing with the KEP Leviathan recorder, the new HD cameras out now are the coolest, between rigger cams, cockpit (behind chair) and hardtop (down) we will never miss a shot....Hats Off to Jaime Parker and crew for a beautiful (one of a kind) water line, the boot stripe brought the finishes together with stunning results! The Capt has been working to get her fish rigged and we have a truck load of fishing equipment delivered next week...the Florida sailfish bite is wide open, hopefully we will get to enjoy a little soooon....our addition to the running surface works flawlessly, gave her a kinda slot car effect (like driving a Maserati on the water)  
Will try and keep yall up to date between the plucking and filleting....


----------



## donaken

Ready for the races...


----------



## donaken

.


----------



## jamisjockey

Oh my. Don't take this the wrong way, but man your transom is sexy.


----------



## donaken

Enclosure being fitted...


----------



## donaken

Man, how nice will a cockpit shade be in Port O'Conner in July? 
She will also have a full c/p cover with wings to fully enclose...


----------



## donaken

The Carloina box is complete....beautiful work Jaime! Gracias


----------



## donaken

Lol, just got a text asking what I changed inside....this pic is of the original dinette...told them it looked like something out of a production boat


----------



## donaken

Decided to go a little darker on fabric and change the padding design to something a little more unique


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

That is as beautiful as can be to be made with human hands! 
Congratulations to your family and boat builder!


----------



## donaken

Donna's Christmas present...what more can a man ask for :dance:


----------



## donaken

The bar area turned out great, am changing the bar stool fabric to a darker 
Horse hair effect to match my recliner...


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

donaken said:


> Lol, just got a text asking what I changed inside....this pic is of the original dinette...told them it looked like something out of a production boat


Yea, only a brokedick would allow a dinette like that. Have some standards, man!!!


----------



## donaken

jamisjockey said:


> Oh my. Don't take this the wrong way, but man your transom is sexy.


Thanks man, I would need to take it to the jungle to tell Ya how I feel about her 
She is flatass fine!!


----------



## donaken

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> That is as beautiful as can be to be made with human hands!
> Congratulations to your family and boat builder!


I'm with you! Thanks for the comment.


----------



## donaken

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Yea, only a brokedick would allow a dinette like that. Have some standards, man!!!


lol right on, I'm tryin....theres only 10 billion colors and finishes to chose from.
If it wasn't for the last minute or the 2nd or 3rd attempt to get something right,
I wouldn't get anything done....


----------



## donaken

Headed out the door now for an evening hunt....friend sent me this, so be careful out there


----------



## txteltech

donaken said:


> Donna's Christmas present...what more can a man ask for :dance:


Awesome ink you have an amazing woman!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scend irie

The new Donaken made mention in Marlin magazine. I look forward to future write ups as tournament winners.


----------



## Mustake

She looks good bud. You need to stop by sometime and see what we're doing on the Dorado


----------



## donaken

Mustake said:


> She looks good bud. You need to stop by sometime and see what we're doing on the Dorado


Thanks Rodney, I'll stop by today. Going thru equip I'm sending east, I found a few items that belong to the 54'


----------



## Elgatoloco

Boat looks oustanding ken congrats!

Tom


----------



## txteltech

Hey Ken have the redesigned carbon fiber rudders been finished? Also how is the boat doing on the final stages of completion. Great thought process by your builders and attention to detail. Also curios to see the redesigned couch and pics of the tackle room.


----------



## marshhunter

Man absolutely gorgeous!! I bet it feels great to be back on the water! what was the build time start to finish?


----------



## donaken

txteltech said:


> Hey Ken have the redesigned carbon fiber rudders been finished? Also how is the boat doing on the final stages of completion. Great thought process by your builders and attention to detail. Also curios to see the redesigned couch and pics of the tackle room.


I think the carbon fiber idea was scrapped, Tribute installed a pair off the shelf that are still in the R&D stage....some highs and lows in the final stages, we are pretty much relegated to trolling speed for the interim, the work done to the wheels from Tribute's sistership Alican have turned them into something we cannot use, it will take 3 months for a pair of properly built 3 1/2" shaft/splined... sad3sm 
The interior has turned out nice, but am looking forward to having her back at American in Sept for full paint and wood work...christening pics shortly.


----------



## donaken

marshhunter said:


> Man absolutely gorgeous!! I bet it feels great to be back on the water! what was the build time start to finish?


good to be Out of the boatyard at least :/ 
We have 8 months in her, build started in '09...
"Only a few months away" :ac550: :rotfl:


----------



## Chase This!

Looks great, Ken. Congrats.


----------



## donaken

We were having no luck trying to locate any type of housing for the Axis camera located on the hardtop, alot of the newer cameras are just a cat 5 connection very susceptible to the elements, our industrious Capt Stetson did an excellent job building his own...


----------



## donaken

A little fill and a little fairing....


----------



## donaken

said he wasnt just another pretty face :fish:


----------



## blastcote

Did I read that right the build started in 09??


----------



## donaken

blastcote said:


> Did I read that right the build started in 09??


Lol, not really. Here's what she looked like Sept 30, 2007....


----------



## donaken

Feb, 2008....


----------



## donaken

May, 2008....


----------



## donaken

If the time stamp is correct, she was Flip'd July 23, 2008....


----------



## donaken

By June 2009 the house and bow decking were in place....


----------



## donaken

txteltech said:


> Hey Ken have the redesigned carbon fiber rudders been finished? Also how is the boat doing on the final stages of completion. Great thought process by your builders and attention to detail. Also curios to see the redesigned couch and pics of the tackle room.


The before/after on the dinnette, honestly the first one they designed was the most comfortable ever built, the second gave us the look we were trying to achieve, in addition to adding considerable storage below....


----------



## donaken

After....


----------



## donaken

top for dinnette, we are further along, just catching up


----------



## dinmax82

7 years? yikes


----------



## Ruthless53

dinmax82 said:


> 7 years? yikes


If I'm not mistaken I believe it set for a few years at the 70% done mark waiting on somebody to buy it and then finish it with the custom touches the new owner wants. Sat a little longer than I bet Rich thought it would. Have to remember how bad the economy was through those years too.

Looking really good Ken!! Stetson looks like a great hire as far as maintenance and mechanical goes for sure. He got her loaded with dredges yet???? :rotfl: I sure don't want to see Donaken leading the Legends next year with 31 sailfish!! In all seriousness where has he spent most of his time fishing? Could be a HUGE advantage to have a foreigner on the helm combining techniques he learned elsewhere with what you know and have been successful with here. Peter Wright proved a little of that at the TBC a few years ago.


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> If I'm not mistaken I believe it set for a few years at the 70% done mark waiting on somebody to buy it and then finish it with the custom touches the new owner wants. Sat a little longer than I bet Rich thought it would. Have to remember how bad the economy was through those years too.
> 
> Looking really good Ken!! Stetson looks like a great hire as far as maintenance and mechanical goes for sure. He got her loaded with dredges yet???? :rotfl: I sure don't want to see Donaken leading the Legends next year with 31 sailfish!! In all seriousness where has he spent most of his time fishing? Could be a HUGE advantage to have a foreigner on the helm combining techniques he learned elsewhere with what you know and have been successful with here. Peter Wright proved a little of that at the TBC a few years ago.


More recent...Haha Will, he IS a foreigner, he's from the east coast  fishin is only 10% of it, I think most in that area are still scratching their heads about 
me  it's a very different position for both of us, he was in town recently, I threw a couple sandwiches together before we headed out for an eve. hunt, he got this funny look on his face, I said was'up, prefer mustard? He said it was the first time he ever had an owner make him a sandwich :/
I think we are a great match, if it takes 31 sf to take the money, thats what we will be doing  he was a lucky one, met the right people early, has experienced more than most in a career and all by the ripe age of 31...2015 will be his first yr in the gulf....


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Ready to see it in action, boat looks amazing

congrats ken


----------



## Drifter

*.*

All kidding aside......Ken you have got style!:cheers: I'm sure pictures do not do her justice. Can't wait to see her in person.

Drifter


----------



## FishRisk

Ken -

It looks great, thanks for sharing. Like others, we look forward to more photos and reports as and when....


----------



## FISHROADIE

donaken said:


> Heads are installed w plumbing complete...


I hope you order it with a heated toilet seat. Most hotels in Japan have them, they are the best. Very nice boat I really like the boat hull, it looks so good by it self with out all the stuff that goes on top. But I guess you have top have all that it all has a purpose.


----------



## saltwater4life

Need to see some picture of your tackle room!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordaskipper

*Egress?*

Do you have a fingerprint reader and maglock on the cabin door so people who want to get in can't ? I was thinking when will you post pricing for the tour I'm saving up? My wife looked at some pictures said we needed a new leather couch and I'll quote her "His boat is nicer than our condo"...


----------



## Mustake

Very nice Ken. I'm assuming you'll be at the Texas tournaments this year?..you need to stop by sometime and check out the upgrades we've done on the Dorado.


----------



## Moe

Hey we get it. You have a nice boat. So do a lot of other people. Enough already.


----------



## BigEgg

Moe said:


> Hey we get it. You have a nice boat. So do a lot of other people. Enough already.


I'm assuming you have 0 rep for a reason. this thread is not about showing off. it is about what goes into a boat from start to finish. if you do not appreciate the craftsmanship or beauty of it, feel free to skip to the next thread. :brew:


----------



## Fisheramen

BigEgg said:


> ...this thread is not about showing off. it is about what goes into a boat from start to finish. if you do not appreciate the craftsmanship or beauty of it, feel free to skip to the next thread. :brew:


X2

This thread has been awesome, start to finish. Have picked up numerous ideas that are going into my Bertram. Hat tip to Ken.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

It's not everyday that you come across an individual that wants to share how his multi million dollar yacht is being built. I don't know a lot about the man that's shared his dream boat build with us on this forum, and I'm certain that most of us are complete strangers to this man as well. With that being said, I've personally enjoyed keeping up with his build. I'm not going to fault the man for being excited about his boat. Whether you have a john boat or 100' world cruiser you better enjoying boating as much as you enjoy fishing because boating comes hand in hand with fishing when you own a boat. I say this freely not having ever fished or even drank a beer with this man. He's a proven contender as we've seen in POCO a few years ago when he won the thing. So in summary, thanks for sharing your build with us. Most of us will never have the means to own one or even fish on one but I'm excited that you're excited about your boat. I've enjoyed the progress reports and the pictures. 
I just hope I don't have to fish against him in POCO this year because he'll be pulling up to Red Hawk or Gunny and I'll still be trying to make The Hilltops. 
Congrats on your boat. Enjoy it in good health. Keep posting pictures. That's my .02 centavos.


----------



## DRILHER

Great thread! That's why it keeps going. Thanks Ken for keeping us informed and congrats on this awesome boat.


----------



## RobATX

Empty Pockets CC said:


> It's not everyday that you come across an individual that wants to share how his multi million dollar yacht is being built. I don't know a lot about the man that's shared his dream boat build with us on this forum, and I'm certain that most of us are complete strangers to this man as well. With that being said, I've personally enjoyed keeping up with his build. I'm not going to fault the man for being excited about his boat. Whether you have a john boat or 100' world cruiser you better enjoying boating as much as you enjoy fishing because boating comes hand in hand with fishing when you own a boat. I say this freely not having ever fished or even drank a beer with this man. He's a proven contender as we've seen in POCO a few years ago when he won the thing. So in summary, thanks for sharing your build with us. Most of us will never have the means to own one or even fish on one but I'm excited that you're excited about your boat. I've enjoyed the progress reports and the pictures.
> I just hope I don't have to fish against him in POCO this year because he'll be pulling up to Red Hawk or Gunny and I'll still be trying to make The Hilltops.
> Congrats on your boat. Enjoy it in good health. Keep posting pictures. That's my .02 centavos.


X2


----------



## boom!

Moe said:


> Hey we get it. You have a nice boat. So do a lot of other people. Enough already.


Post'em up!!


----------



## jamisjockey

Moe said:


> Hey we get it. You have a nice boat. So do a lot of other people. Enough already.


You mad bro?

Best I can figure is you're jealous.

Ken could use my boat as a dhingy.

And I don't give a ****.

It's a beautiful boat, it's a beautiful build. Ken's got the money and time to have it done, so more power to him. 
If I could I know I would.
But I can't. But what I can do is check out the pictures he posts and follow the build and live vicariously through him.

get
over
your
self.


----------



## Sight Cast

At least its not a swordfish thread with 700+ posts. Look on the bright side


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Sight Cast said:


> At least its not a swordfish thread with 700+ posts. Look on the bright side


X 2. lol


----------



## gordaskipper

*Encouragement*

When my friends listen to me and find fault with some of my meager commentary they dub me Captain Sore Loser...this post has essentially been motivational to the point of I've started looking to buy a used sport fisher. I don't know Ken however as I see it he has class, manners and replied to one of my comments. So don't be a sore loser be a visionary ever hypothesize why guys like him have lots of achievements?


----------



## Yams

Pssh, this thread has been great. Who knows, it may have drummed up another buyer for the boat builder as well. 

I love boating and boats, so keep the boat **** coming. Please! In fact, Im kinda bummed there hasnt been more recent pictures.


----------



## H2

Yams said:


> Pssh, this thread has been great. Who knows, it may have drummed up another buyer for the boat builder as well.
> 
> I love boating and boats, so keep the boat **** coming. Please! In fact, Im kinda bummed there hasnt been more recent pictures.


Almost never agree with Yams , but I do agree with the above.


----------



## Moe

Yeah because there hasn't been a feature article for the last 20 years in Marlin Magazine or any other boating magazine of a custom built boat. There is this new thing out nowadays called the internet. I hear there are some newbie sportfishing manufacturers like Merritt, Winter Custom Yachts, Paul Mann, Ricky Scarborough, Spencer and Whiticar who show their manufacturing process. Next they will post videos of this. Maybe they should name it something like "You Tube". Just a thought.


----------



## Kenner21

I've enjoyed watching this boat and many others come together, Ken thanks for taking the time to post pictures and update this thread. Moe maybe you should go over to THT And request everyone posting their builds pull them down immediately.


----------



## mjz

Moe said:


> There is this new thing out nowadays called the internet.


Dafuq? What's this internet you speak of?



> I hear there are some newbie sportfishing manufacturers like Merritt, Winter Custom Yachts, Paul Mann, Ricky Scarborough, Spencer and Whiticar who show their manufacturing process.


Step-by-step process? All their trade secrets? Unbelievable!!



> Next they will post videos of this. Maybe they should name it something like "You Tube". Just a thought.


Sounds like a great idea, when this shiny new "internet" you talk about gets a little more developed! Better trade-mark it now!


----------



## DRILHER

Thank you Al Gore


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments. We are just getting in from an extended stay on the boat. Moe's first post is pretty accurate, I expected to be sharing some killer fishing vids by now. Our biggest setback are the f'n wheels, yea we still have a pretty good list of new boat items to work thru, but wheels are keeping us in the slip. With our configuration you can't just go pull a pair off a shelf somewhere, they are custom built to order. I had the choice between Michigan Marlins or Veem interceptors. My shafts are 3 1/2" splined ( ASD 14 ), Michigan could build the wheel, but needed a third party to do the spline work. Veems, built in Australia are turn key. I negotiated two pairs, first pair will come in the diameter requested with the ability to change out the Teflon strip along the blade for fine tuning, once we have those perfected we will build the second pair solid using the numbers from the first pair, first pair will become our backups. I will try to get caught up on pics and comments this eve.
Am stoked at the image quality of our new cameras


----------



## Moe

Maybe you should consult a Captain who knows a little bit about props. BTW. Your outrigger lines are loose and they are going to rub on the teak. Tell the Captain to move the connections to a different spot , drill a hole on the outside and if need be fire him for not knowing how to rig a cockpit of a boat.


----------



## Gearman

I own a Gear shop that can do internal Splines, let me know if I can help out in anyway. We have some pretty large capacity but splines length can tend to me more of a issue. Would be glad to try and help you


----------



## Moe

Let me know if I can supply any of those guys who drive cameramans that want to free load off of you because you have a nice boat or if they need columbia blue tarpon shirts or any any other tackle.


----------



## cwbycrshr

How did this thread go from showing a masterful piece of craftsmanship to a thread about trashing a guy's dream. 

Most people are appreciative of the time it takes to post the progress and show this off, others seem to be way overly jealous of a man and his dream. Then again, the biggest pot stirrer has been a member since 2006 and has 37 posts, almost all negative in connotation, irregardless of the subject. 

To the OP: I, like most people on here, appreciate your time in posting the updates. I find the craftsmanship it takes to produce such a beautiful boat admirable to say the least.


----------



## Scott

cwbycrshr said:


> Most people are appreciative of the time it takes to post the progress and show this off, others seem to be way overly jealous of a man and his dream. Then again, the biggest pot stirrer has been a member since 2006 and has 37 posts, almost all negative in connotation, irregardless of the subject.


Agreed, but cut "grumpy" Moe some slack... if it wasn't for him, the "popcorn factor" of this thread would be lower and could negatively impact popcorn futures putting the American farmer at great risk. See, with a little spin, even Moe is a patriot....  (Just kidding). Gotta kind of take a guy like that with a grain of salt... no need to let him get to you... just move on. It is what it is...


----------



## spotsndots

cwbycrshr said:


> How did this thread go from showing a masterful piece of craftsmanship to a thread about trashing a guy's dream.
> 
> Most people are appreciative of the time it takes to post the progress and show this off, others seem to be way overly jealous of a man and his dream. Then again, the biggest pot stirrer has been a member since 2006 and has 37 posts, almost all negative in connotation, irregardless of the subject.
> 
> To the OP: I, like most people on here, appreciate your time in posting the updates. I find the craftsmanship it takes to produce such a beautiful boat admirable to say the least.


It hasn't gone to a thread about trashing the guys dream because of one ***** (moe) having absolutely no class. I am guessing it won't be long and he will have earned himself a trip to band camp.

Ken - I want to see some action video of that beast busting through some seas and also backing down on a big blue. If I can't afford to own one I sure wouldn't mind watching you do it on yours. It's a whole different world when you have to have your props shipped in from Australia....heck the freight bill alone is probably 3-4 times the price of a standard prop for my 250SHO.


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Moe said:


> Maybe you should consult a Captain who knows a little bit about props. BTW. Your outrigger lines are loose and they are going to rub on the teak. Tell the Captain to move the connections to a different spot , drill a hole on the outside and if need be fire him for not knowing how to rig a cockpit of a boat.


Please just go away.


----------



## blaze 'em

Sounds like someone may just be a little peanut butter and jealous....


----------



## Game-Over

Ken, what kind of cameras are those? I'm tired of dealing with the hassle of go pros on the bridge, riggers, stick, etc. I would love a system that is "one touch and go" but up until I saw your post I have been disappointed in pic quality.


----------



## RKJ

Ken, you have built a beautiful boat and you should be delighted with the outcome. Some people appreciate others ability to do, and some people just can not handle it. Enjoy what you have created and screw the rest. Anybody that looks at this rig and does not see the thought that went in it does not need to make any comments that should be considered viable by anyone!


----------



## Scott

Game-Over said:


> Ken, what kind of cameras are those? I'm tired of dealing with the hassle of go pros on the bridge, riggers, stick, etc. I would love a system that is "one touch and go" but up until I saw your post I have been disappointed in pic quality.


Game Over, not sure this will fit with your idea - but the Drift Innovation cameras are superior to the GoPros. They come with a remote, you can use a WiFi app and control the camera from a iPhone or iPad. Battery life is better and they permit loop recording. I set mine up so that everything is recorded in ten minute segments in a loop. Once the memory is full, it starts writing back over the first ten minute segment. Battery life is around 3 hours. With a big enough SIM card, you won't max on the memory before the time is up. Change cards when you change batteries. Also, they have a feature where instead of loop recordings, you can set it up for event recording (e.g. when something happens [hook up] you hit a button and it stores the five minutes before the button click and the ten minutes or so after). However, I will warn you both me and another guy have had problems with that feature locking up the camera. So we just use loop recording. The quality is great in my opinion and the camera housing is waterproof out of the box to like nine feet, without having to have another case. I mount mine with a suction cup mount to the bottom side of my hard-top. http://store.driftinnovation.com/

Go to my Vimeo channel and you can see the quality of the videos. I think they are way better than GoPro. http://vimeo.com/user11858563


----------



## Game-Over

Scott said:


> Game Over, not sure this will fit with your idea - but the Drift Innovation cameras are superior to the GoPros. They come with a remote, you can use a WiFi app and control the camera from a iPhone or iPad. Battery life is better and they permit loop recording. I set mine up so that everything is recorded in ten minute segments in a loop. Once the memory is full, it starts writing back over the first ten minute segment. Battery life is around 3 hours. With a big enough SIM card, you won't max on the memory before the time is up. Change cards when you change batteries. Also, they have a feature where instead of loop recordings, you can set it up for event recording (e.g. when something happens [hook up] you hit a button and it stores the five minutes before the button click and the ten minutes or so after). However, I will warn you both me and another guy have had problems with that feature locking up the camera. So we just use loop recording. The quality is great in my opinion and the camera housing is waterproof out of the box to like nine feet, without having to have another case. I mount mine with a suction cup mount to the bottom side of my hard-top. http://store.driftinnovation.com/
> 
> Go to my Vimeo channel and you can see the quality of the videos. I think they are way better than GoPro. http://vimeo.com/user11858563


Thanks for the heads up Scott and those are an interesting alternative to Go-Pro. I like the loop idea but I want to move away from replacing batteries and SIM cards. Hard wired power and a multichannel dvr is what I would like to move to. Ipad/phone control would be a great feature or maybe even MFD integration similar to the Fusion Stereo/Garmin setups. Latham is the leading option but if Ken has something new/different I'd like to take a look at those as well.


----------



## jamisjockey

Moe lost his vagasil.


----------



## FishRisk

Ken -

Any updates? You have been pretty quite (hopefully getting some quality time on shake down trips.)...


----------



## bill

Moe said:


> Yeah because there hasn't been a feature article for the last 20 years in Marlin Magazine or any other boating magazine of a custom built boat. There is this new thing out nowadays called the internet. I hear there are some newbie sportfishing manufacturers like Merritt, Winter Custom Yachts, Paul Mann, Ricky Scarborough, Spencer and Whiticar who show their manufacturing process. Next they will post videos of this. Maybe they should name it something like "You Tube". Just a thought.


Here is another thought.
This is 2coolfishing. If you want to get your info from a magazine or off youtube, go for it. I appreciate Ken taking the time to show the details and share them with us. Please feel free to NOT POST in this thread if it bothers you in some way.


----------



## Fisheramen

bill said:


> Here is another thought.
> This is 2coolfishing. If you want to get your info from a magazine or off youtube, go for it. I appreciate Ken taking the time to show the details and share them with us. Please feel free to NOT POST in this thread if it bothers you in some way.


X2

First, there was the hater suggesting Ken might have a pretty boat but would'nt be able to catch fish. .

Then, there's a hater complaining that a thread about a custom build is too much about a boat.

Perhaps the haters should found a new 2cool board "Totally Texas Haters'". ? ...and hang out there.


----------



## msdt-99517

Moe your a douche, keep your dumb comments to yourself. This is a cool thread about an awesome boat. Do yourself a favor and punch yourself in the face.


----------



## Chase This!

msdt-99517 said:


> This is a cool thread about an awesome boat.


I'd say the over half a million views confirms that. Beautiful boat!


----------



## Trouthunter

Finished the whole thread, wow what a ride and what a magnificent vessel!

Congratulations on a dream come true and post some more pictures!

TH


----------



## MikeS2942

Post up with blood in the cockpit, then it is broken in


----------



## grman

The fancy interior shots are great, but I find the framing pics the most interesting.

Do they have templates for each piece or is each frame piece build freehand? I also find it interesting that the shell is laid vertically from the keel upward instead of horizonal like you see in most small boat builds. It this common for large custom yachts?


----------



## Moe

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bill

Moe said:


> ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


Guess you need some rest


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Moe said:


> ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


What a Azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tortuga

61Bubbletop said:


> What a Azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hope he remembered to bring his accordion with him..Off to Band Camp...:rotfl:


----------



## donaken

Sorry guys, nothing personal...appreciate the comments, guess I need to go back to work behind a desk so I can spend more time on the computer 
Got in town late last night, will try to catch up and answer a few questions this week....promise!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Awesome!!!


----------



## Coil life 86

Cheers to you sir. I can only imagine the times that will be had on that fine machine. Great thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life

No picture updates? No fish have hit the deck yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlietunakiller

saltwater4life said:


> No picture updates? No fish have hit the deck yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are all waiting!
Need some pictures of the finished fish killing machine!!!
:cheers:


----------



## donaken

Ahh, nice to finally have some breathing room.....no blood on the deck, yet, but time is short....our wheels are in flight :dance: with God's grace we will be putting her thru her paces next week... the boys have been staying frosty fishing out front and making a few day trips to the Bahamas, mashing groceries and chasing spindle beaks....we are excited to introduce Alan "Magic" Wooten to the spread as first mate, " Magic" brings a wealth of knowledge to the cockpit, I look forward to spending many long days together. Asked where he got the nickname, says it's simple, it's just what his baits produce! 
Here's a pic of Capt Stetson and Magic with a nice dodo and a pic of the Capt 
w/ a chewed y/f, told him we call those 20# tuna in Texas 
I'll get caught up on boat stuff shortly....


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## Fisheramen

YFT: "Dude, I can't feel my legs!!!!!"


----------



## donaken

Can't catch a break.... :headknock


----------



## donaken

Ready to break it in.....work of art by Release Marine


----------



## snapperlicious

Dang that's good looking!


----------



## donaken

More than doubled the arsenal :fish:


----------



## Mustake

Looks great Ken, here's your old one.


----------



## GhostRider

Very nice. First class all the way Ken


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

First fish on the capt new sled....hope his luck holds :clover:


----------



## manintheboat

donaken said:


> Can't catch a break.... :headknock


I don't know about that. You seem to be doing pretty well in my book. Awesome boat!!


----------



## donaken

last week from the Jupiter bridge....headed to Seminole Marina for a quick haul.


----------



## donaken

A Big Thanks to Wildcat! If your in the market for a new set of wheels, or two...
Give them a call, great folks to work with..


----------



## donaken

Just what the Doctor ordered....


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Your family has one beautiful boat!!
Ya done good!!


----------



## donaken

Night and day difference, the first set of teflon strips created a strong baseline, we will dabble with different strips to fine tune the upper limits....she is smooth as silk and spins on a dime.....she is fine as frog hair!!


----------



## donaken

Being a couple months behind schedule, our highest priority was putting in some time on the water...w conditions dictating our course, it was north to Jacksonville 270ish or south to Key West 250ish....when the low press overhead moved north a westerly breeze settled in and made for a phenomenal beachfront ride to the Keys...


----------



## donaken

We made the Galleon Resort in a little over 7 hours after topping off at Sailfish Marina in Palm Beach.... a flawless trip w an incredible ride!!


----------



## donaken

We were up and headed north by 8 the next morning, Capt Stetson said he had a couple spots along the way to try for dinner....we made our first drop outside of Key Largo, within a few minutes said he wasn't feeling it, so we picked up and moved north....honestly, i know nothing about bottom fishing for swordfish, we have killed plenty at night, but never got one to the boat the few times I tried during daylight hours. We will never know what bit us on our 2nd drop, w 2300'+/- of line out, it didnt take studying the tip to distinguish the bite, it was a violent bam, bam, bam...I said holy sh!t "Magic" what the heck, he said that is Mr Zane's nemesis...or a whale, or a submarine... didnt stay stuck long, but the memory of that bite is burned in grey matter...after straightening up our mauled bait and studying the leader shaffing 15' from the bait, we circled back around for our 3rd drop, within minutes the typical subtle twitch of the tip and a friend joined us for dinner  With blood on the deck and D's first fish and first daytime on the new DonaKen, we called it a day and headed towards Lauderdale....thanks to the guys for a great shakedown, really looking forward to a great season together...:cheers:


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

lets eat!!! :dance:


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Simple awesome man. I hope you burn the fiberglass off the bottom of her enjoying it to the fullest. Now you're livin!


----------



## Hunter

That's a heck of a start. Keep us posted during your travels, and good luck.


----------



## rsparker67

great way to break her in! Donaken is one Beautiful boat for sure... congrats


----------



## blastcote

Glad you are in the water after what had to be a heartbreaking delay.

I am giving YF one more try and then I am out. Sent Pr. of YF email 5 days ago and no reply. Whatever.


----------



## asher

Congrats on finally getting her bloody! Keep the updates coming


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys, we appreciate the comments! Felt good to share a fishing report after a year and a half hiatus....now if I could only find the old billfish thread :/
It's really nice to have a couple young bucks aboard that know their stuff and are up to date w today's technology....I never really slept much fishing my boat out of Texas, with all the nite time running I was always cking the repeater in the cockpit for radar/position, climbing to the bridge to ck engine stats or crawling in the engine room to catch any issues early....not only do I have two guys I have all the faith in the world in, we have apps!! I had the master TV hardwired to read everything you would see standing behind the wheel, along with 4 engine room and pump room cameras, if I'm feeling lazy, I can just roll over and grab the mini pad and see the same anywhere in the boat...I know this isn't new stuff, but it's new to me  we spent a small fortune on recording equipment for the purpose of sharing, I can't wait to start putting videos together of our adventures to share w yall...we are headed to Chub Cay shortly on a family trip, hopefully we will get some good footage....I have been working w Capt Jack on his deep drop technic, I think he's got it down


----------



## donaken

blastcote said:


> Glad you are in the water after what had to be a heartbreaking delay.
> 
> I am giving YF one more try and then I am out. Sent Pr. of YF email 5 days ago and no reply. Whatever.


Hang in there, It gets better...suxs going that high in the food chain and not getting a reply :/ Where's your broker?


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

I'm glad I went with the capts suggestion on the Simrad radar, pretty cool picking up a single Frigate bird....


----------



## BullyARed

I am dreaming... $500M lottery winner. Nice!


----------



## Drifter

*Cheers......*

Breathless Ken......You took your game to a whole nother level!! I feel sorry for all the fish in the sea.....I don't think they stand a chance.....Congratulations! !!

Drifter


----------



## donaken

Haven't had time to mess with my drone since splashing the boat, I will save it for the turquoise waters of the Bahamas w Capt jack....hired Marty Summer with Palm Beach Ariels to take some pics around Jupiter Island, running the inlet and coastal shots....he is in the editing process and expects to have the full package to me next week


----------



## donaken

...


----------



## Tortuga

I do believe that is the most beautiful vessel I have ever seen...

I ain't jealous of many folks...but I would make an exception in yore case, Ken...:rotfl:


----------



## Yams

Tortuga said:


> I do believe that is the most beautiful vessel I have ever seen...
> 
> I ain't jealous of many folks...but I would make an exception in yore case, Ken...:rotfl:


Absolutely the truth...looks amazing.


----------



## donaken

Tortuga said:


> I do believe that is the most beautiful vessel I have ever seen...
> 
> I ain't jealous of many folks...but I would make an exception in yore case, Ken...:rotfl:


Thanks Mr. T, hope you had a great BDay! I don't agree w many, but I agree w you on this :rotfl: she is stunning inside and out...


----------



## Mustake

Hope to see you in Venice buddy. Can't wait to get a tour


----------



## clyde4

I 2nd Tortuga. Beautiful boat.


----------



## donaken

*Parting shots....*

Couple more pics before letting this thread go....hope to start something fresh soon :dance:


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Jupiter inlet..


----------



## donaken

:fish:


----------



## FishRisk

What's not to like? Awesome machine...

I look forward to the fishing (catching) thread soon.

Thanks for sharing Ken.


----------



## txteltech

Sick boat Ken hope you have a lot of memories off that beast, we were in port orange on April 25- May 2nd looks like we were close to were you were running, wish we could have seen the Donnaken in person!!! Congrats that fighting chair and tackle room are incredible, enjoy!!!!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

"Donaken" and her owners are representing our state in Florida in a 1st class 
way! Thanks for posting!, Your boat is going to be a fish raising machine!
Congratulations on building such a cool sled!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

need some wake pics while trolling to see how clean it is with the 5 blades


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> need some wake pics while trolling to see how clean it is with the 5 blades


Stand by...


----------



## spotsndots

Ken...please post up some action video of y'all catching some fish as well...man that is a beautiful ride!!! (weekly of course to fill that need to see bill fish action)


----------



## Chase This!

Well what is the ETA to Texas?


----------



## donaken

We have not fished a flat day yet to show you how nice her wake is, we enjoyed a slow day yesterday, but did have a "whopper" shop the spread, I think it was the first time I've heard Capt Stetson use a curse word 
If you hear holy ***** from the bridge, start reaching for the heavy pitch!!
Headed out now, let you know...B we decided yesterday to keep her in the Atlantic for the rest of the season, I'm looking forward to fishing our way south towards Cat Island and the Turks & Caicos, before having her back at American Yachts in Sept for a few touch ups....


----------



## reelfast

She's a beaut Clark!


----------



## marshhunter

donaken said:


> We have not fished a flat day yet to show you how nice her wake is, we enjoyed a slow day yesterday, but did have a "whopper" shop the spread, I think it was the first time I've heard Capt Stetson use a curse word
> If you hear holy ***** from the bridge, start reaching for the heavy pitch!!
> Headed out now, let you know...B we decided yesterday to keep her in the Atlantic for the rest of the season, I'm looking forward to fishing our way south towards Cat Island and the Turks & Caicos, before having her back at American Yachts in Sept for a few touch ups....


Man, it most definitely sounds like you are living the life!

In for the fish pics!


----------



## Chase This!

Good deal, Ken. Have fun!!!


----------



## beerdruid

Ok, I just read this entire thread from start to finish over the last couple of hours. It reads like a short story of one mans dream to to create the perfect boating experience. I don't own a boat but thanks for posting as I enjoyed the journey you traveled from start to finish described throughout this thread. Simply awesome.

Robert...


----------



## jamisjockey

donaken said:


> We have not fished a flat day yet to show you how nice her wake is, we enjoyed a slow day yesterday, but did have a "whopper" shop the spread, I think it was the first time I've heard Capt Stetson use a curse word
> If you hear holy ***** from the bridge, start reaching for the heavy pitch!!
> Headed out now, let you know...B we decided yesterday to keep her in the Atlantic for the rest of the season, I'm looking forward to fishing our way south towards Cat Island and the Turks & Caicos, before having her back at American Yachts in Sept for a few touch ups....


Dude. Make with some more pictures please.

:bounce:


----------



## donaken

beerdruid said:


> Ok, I just read this entire thread from start to finish over the last couple of hours. It reads like a short story of one mans dream to to create the perfect boating experience. I don't own a boat but thanks for posting as I enjoyed the journey you traveled from start to finish described throughout this thread. Simply awesome.
> 
> Robert...


Thanks guys...we have been making good on some Christmas gift trips with family...we are currently wrapping up our Bahama Mama trip with our moms on Harbour Island...we fished mom/tues in chub and ended the second day w me and D releasing a double header on sails, it's really late season there, but we are both just grateful to be able to spend time on the water with both of our moms.
I will get some pics and vids up asap....thanks again


----------



## DRILHER

donaken said:


> Thanks guys...we have been making good on some Christmas gift trips with family...we are currently wrapping up our Bahama Mama trip with our moms on Harbour Island...we fished mom/tues in chub and ended the second day w me and D releasing a double header on sails, it's really late season there, but we are both just grateful to be able to spend time on the water with both of our moms.
> I will get some pics and vids up asap....thanks again


Sounds great! Will be waiting on the video


----------



## Captain

donaken said:


> spend time on the water with both of our moms.
> 
> This. Excellent.


----------



## batsandowls

*Poco*

Ken,

I assume you guys are fishing Poco this year?


----------



## Chase This!

Where da new pics??? Any fish?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Yes and wake pics ???

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Yes and wake pics ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Here ya go Matt...took these on the only flat day we have fished, first pic around 8kts, 2nd pic dead bait 5/7 kts, then a couple pics of the dredge


----------



## donaken

first pic was from the tower, here is a shot from the c/p dredge fishing pulling dinks


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Wow that's clean

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

In rougher conditions she produces more disturbance, but offers really nice, clean alleys ....in calmer conditions, her wake is amazing...these pics are from the tower with a telephoto lense, they are twice as far behind the boat than I am accustom to..


----------



## donaken

for depth from transom perspective, the first pic I posted you see the pink squid chain right and a blue chain on the left, those are bridge teasers, the 2 lines in between are dredges, the chains are just outside and behind the dredge


----------



## donaken

Chase This! said:


> Where da new pics??? Any fish?


Our season started June 1st, after mounting the new wheels. We spent 15 days on the water in 5 weeks between Chub Cay, Harbor Island, Old Bahama Bay and Key West. Key west was more of a shake down, but the guys boated a sword within a couple drops off the keys. Two trips to chub produced 2 blues, 8 sails and a pile of groceries....two days before our departure for San Salvador/Turks & Caicos D stopped by our family Dr to see about getting something for indigestion she had been having to have for our trip....one thing lead to another, 2 weeks later after a multitude of testing she was diagnosed with stage 4 peritoneal cancer....the last two weeks we have been consulting on available options and treatment protocols....she begins chemo tomorrow....she is from a scrappy German heritage and we know she can beat this, but she not looking forward to what lies ahead....please keep her in your thoughts and prayers....here is a couple pics of a sail she fed from the transom


----------



## donaken

She is a big Nascar fan, so when Rick Hendricks yacht(Wheels)and tender passed us fishing, she knew the next fish was hers 
she made a couple bottom drops that day, nothing big, but enough to make for a great dinner party dockside that evening.....and of course her favorite nurse...


----------



## gettinspooled

Looks like yall are enjoying yourselves. That is a beautiful boat, looks like it preforms as good as it looks.

We will keep your family in our prayers. I wish a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Fuelin

Prayers for you and D.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Prayer sent-- we already added to to the list Shan keeps-- let me know if you guys need Anything buddy


----------



## saltaholic

Prayers sent..... Y'all got this no worries 


.


----------



## rvd

Prayers sent


----------



## hog

Prayers sent for his healing and a full Recovery......


----------



## C-Man87

The wonderful thing bout the 2cool fam is that even though I may not know you personally, I really mean it when I say that your fam is in my prayers and the man will take care of what needs to be taken care of! 
God bless


----------



## WildCard07

Prayers to you both Ken.


----------



## donaken

Thanks guys, we really appreciate all the thoughts and prayers, D is doing well, fingers crossed she is the small percentage that doesn't react to chemo as most ...barkin orders as usual blah, blah, blah....never sounded sweeter! 
Just keepin her busy cannin peppers, honey...


----------



## Chase This!

Sorry to hear this, bud. She'll beat it!!! And be back on that beautiful boat catching fish soon. We'll keep her in our thoughts. 

Brandon


----------



## moodymarlin

Ken,

Thoughts and prayers out to you guys. I highly recommend this book:
*Anticancer: A New Way of Life*

Dec 31, 2009by David Servan-Schreiber

Good Luck.


----------



## slider67

Prayers sent


----------



## donaken

moodymarlin said:


> Ken,
> 
> Thoughts and prayers out to you guys. I highly recommend this book:
> *Anticancer: A New Way of Life*
> 
> Dec 31, 2009by David Servan-Schreiber
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks B...congrats on a great trip!!

Excellent!! Thank you Moody, ordered Both books this morning!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!
Y'all can do it!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

My prayers for you and your family. Stay strong- ya'll got this!


----------



## Drifter

Prayers sent!! 

Drifter


----------



## photofishin

prayers sent


----------



## Yams

Really sorry to hear that Ken. Wishing you guys all the best.


----------



## tarpon98

*donaken*

Been reading ur threads and amazed at ur boat and pics all that's nice but there's someone greater than anything we can imagine. A man who gets on his knees and thanks the Lord for everything he has been given and prays for the well being of his wife, family, friends will be heard and blessed . I have seen what prayer from yourself and others together can do. The Lord is mighty and good and can heal if u only put your heart and trust in . I don't know you not you me yet I will pray for your wife also and she will come out victorious . With him all things are possible . Thank you Lord !


----------



## AirbornXpress

You and your family are in our prayers, stay strong D just another wave to cross.


----------



## donaken

*Last Splash...*

Thanks for all the well wishes guys....spent last week in Palm Beach tying up loose ends getting ready for her Gulf states debut....can't wait to have her in the Gulf of Mexico...


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes guys....spent last week in Palm Beach tying up loose ends getting ready for her Gulf states debut....can't wait to have her in the Gulf of Mexico...


I can't wait to see this beauty!!! Hope you and Donna are doing well! Been through cancer with several family members. My grandma was my best friend and it was very very tough to watch her go through the treatments. Best advice I have is make sure YOU have somebody to talk to as well. I know it's all about Donna in your mind right now but take care of yourself as well!! Make the time to talk to somebody (friend, family or therapist) and just get your feelings out in the open. It will relieve so much stress off of you and in turn Donna will get more from you because it will be easier to give her more. A high head and positive attitude heal as well as mess do sometimes. But from meeting you both I can't imagine either of y'all not staying positive. Yall will beat this and it will feel better than that poco win when you do!


----------



## donaken

*Boat Lust...*

Wanted to share this with ya'll, it's an original Jim Smith Tournament Series....fine as frog hair, Eagle Eye Marine is just wrapping up an extensive 8mo refit on her and what an incredible job they have done....its a 50+kt boat with relative low hp engines, of course the wheel profile probly helps a little


----------



## donaken

Thank you Will, we are blessed with an exceptional circle of influence around both of us...its all hands on deck to get this gal back in the fighting chair...the chemo is starting to show its effects, but the upside to 3or4 different hair styles is that it feels like I'm dating again LOL....


----------



## donaken




----------



## donaken

...


----------



## donaken

Final Bling!!


----------



## yakfisher

That sure is a beautiful machine.


----------



## donaken

Sweetness...


----------

